# Chapman Fall 2010



## asr (Dec 1, 2009)

Just thought I would start a general board for people applying to Chapman.

Has anyone started the application yet?


----------



## Silverlenz (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for starting this thread ASR. I've completed the following items:

1. Portfolio List
2. CV/Resume
3. I'm about 80% done with my Transformational moment essay. 

I still need to work on my :

1. Description of my favorite film
2. Dramatic scene/sample of scholarly writing.

I'm going to wait until the very end to submit my items even if i finish early. With all these schools add stuff late I want to make sure I don't get disqualified because of something silly like that .

SilverLenz


----------



## asr (Dec 1, 2009)

After finishing USC's yesterday, I'm starting my Chapman app today. What concentrations are you applying for? I'm doing directing, with sound design or editing as a second choice.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Dec 1, 2009)

Anyone else find the Chapman application to be far more annoying (vague,tedious,pointless) then other schools? I love the program, but the application process just seems silly. And for school with so many specializations, it's very generic.

Still gonna do it, but it's not as much fun as some of the others.


----------



## notroberttowne (Dec 1, 2009)

Last year, at least, it was really easy compared to UCLA.  Of course, that's assuming you're okay with doing a find/replace and swapping 'ucla' for 'chapman' in your essay.


----------



## asr (Dec 1, 2009)

Does anyone know:

Do we need to supply supplemental material for our secondary choice?

For example, if editing was my first choice, and directing was my second choice, would I still need to submit a reel?


----------



## Mike_V (Dec 1, 2009)

> Originally posted by Impossible Protagonist:
> Anyone else find the Chapman application to be far more annoying (vague,tedious,pointless) then other schools? I love the program, but the application process just seems silly. And for school with so many specializations, it's very generic.
> 
> Still gonna do it, but it's not as much fun as some of the others.



Actually it's not annoying at all. They ask for everything straight up. None of it is mindblowing or tedious. Also, if you read carefully, each discpline will be requested different things later in the application process. For example, directors will be asked for a reel while an editor will simply be asked for a portfolio list. 

To ASR: I'm not sure, but you should give the dodge college grad department a call. they'll answer all your questions.


----------



## laytonw5 (Dec 2, 2009)

I've just finished USC so now I'm focused on Chapman. I've got my SoP, and portfolio list, but I've still got to write my favorite film description. And I need to decide if I want to use some of the material I've written for other apps for Chapman. I'd rather do all new stuff, but I'm also hoping to finish this feature length screenplay by the deadline so it's a bit of a tight squeeze. 

Do you think they look for people submitting pieces that also fit the requirements for another school and deduct points based on that?


----------



## apex (Dec 2, 2009)

I think that would be pretty ridiculous if they did.  They must know/understand that people reuse a lot of material for other applications.  Maybe the SoP should be slightly more tailored to the school to which you are applying, but that's about all IMHO.  

It would be like asking a painter or sculptor to make a new piece for each MFA program they were applying to and I don't a single artist that has done that, they just submit their portfolios--unless something very specific and unique is asked for. 

For the most part, USC and NYU's applications were identical and Chapman only asks for a few more pieces of material.  So go for it if you have the time/motivation to create all new pieces, but I wouldn't be stressed if you don't.

In the end, they are looking for talent that will beef up the school name.  If you have it, they will want you no matter where else you are applying.


----------



## asr (Dec 27, 2009)

Is anyone else applying to Chapman out of undergrad? What are you guys using for your reel?

I have a short film I was going to submit, about 5 minutes in length.


----------



## asr (Dec 27, 2009)

Is a rÃ©sumÃ© required for the program?


----------



## Silverlenz (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes a resume is required. I'm applying to the producing (1st choice) and Screenwriting (Second choice). I've  been out of school for almost three years now. The areas I'm applying to dont require reels.

Silverlenz


----------



## jeph82 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't think a resume is required for Chapman.

You are required to submit a Chapman application (online) and the Dodge school application (paper).

On the Chapman application it has a page of instructions and says:

Resume:
A resume or curriculum vitae is required for the MA MARRIAGE AND FAMILY THERAPY, MS Communication Sciences and Disorders, Ed.S. School Psychology, MA School Counseling, PPS School Counseling, Tier 1 Preliminary Administrative Services Credential, and Ph.D. in Education programs. For Ed.S. School Psychology, M.A. School Counseling, and PPS School Counseling, the resume should include information on experiences working with children and/or families.

I don't see any film program listed there, but I normally include a resume even if not required.


----------



## Mike_V (Jan 11, 2010)

you do not have to submit a resume for film. There is a section in the general application that asked me what jobs i have done and all that, but that is as close to a resume as I have seen.


----------



## Silverlenz (Jan 12, 2010)

I sent an email asking if a resume is needed and this was the response. 


SilverLenz

--------------------
Thank you for your interest in Dodge College of Film and Media Arts. I would recommend sending a resume along with your application materials/portfolio. It never hurts to have a professional outline of a concise version of all of your accomplishments. I hope this helps. Please let me know if you have any further questions.


Best,

Rebekah Parmer
Graduate Assistant, Dodge College of Film Media


----------



## Mike_V (Jan 12, 2010)

well, i guess if they want it, they want it. I personally didn't send in a resume, but that's about it. What she meant I believe, is that it doesn't hurt to send your resume in, but it's not needed.


----------



## Jane_ (Jan 15, 2010)

I guess the "Creative Portfolio List" is supposed to contain the information and creative works they are looking for.

And do you guys double-space all the writing assignments? They have no specific spacing requirements on the website so I assume 1.5 spacing would not hurt. What are your opinions?


----------



## jpcam (Jan 16, 2010)

I called Graduate Admissions the other day and they said spacing didn't matter.


----------



## Jane_ (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks jpcam! It helps!


----------



## peacemaker (Jan 18, 2010)

I just prepared my less than 1 page 'Creative portfolio list" where I included the 3 short movies I worked on. In my Resume, I already have mentioned the 3 short movies and the role I played. My Resume and Creative Portfolio list almost looks the same. Can anyone please advise me on how to differentiate these?

Thanks.


----------



## Jane_ (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi peacemaker, I think that is why they don't mention the CV, but only ask for a portfolio list.

If you want to send in your resume, I suggest make it a short list without many detailed descriptions, and focus a bit more on other work experiences. They seek diversity, don't they?
Anyway that's just my 2 cents worth.Good luck.


----------



## peacemaker (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks jane for making it clear.


----------



## kayks (Jan 19, 2010)

hey guys. i received a paper application from dodge college and it doesn't say anything about a short or feature film script. however, it does mention it on the website. did anyone else run into this problem?


----------



## apex (Jan 19, 2010)

I am assuming you do if you want to go into the specific discipline.  From the website 

"Do I have to complete all of the writing assignments?

Yes, we would like to see your abilities at telling a story about yourself, a scene, and your favorite film. If you're a Directing or Screenwriting applicant, we request you also send us an Original Short or Feature Screenplay."


----------



## kayks (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks apex. i just realized they sent me the 2009 application. i guess they didn't need a screenplay for last year's admissions. great...i need to start writing.


----------



## notroberttowne (Jan 19, 2010)

better than that, they didn't say you needed a script for the 2009 application until around this time last year.  Apparently it irked a lot of people.


----------



## brittak (Jan 20, 2010)

So with the Creative Portfolio List, it asks me to "include items that I could submit, if asked" to Dodge.

Does that mean I should only put down on that Portfolio List items I would feel comfortable submitting to them? I've written dozens of shorts, but I wouldn't want the majority of them to represent me as a writer to the College. Should I put down everything, or only my best work?


----------



## notroberttowne (Jan 20, 2010)

Here are two answers:

Official advice would be to only include things you would be comfortable sending in.  

Unofficially, there's no one in my class that was asked to submit anything from the creative portfolio other than the script and any reels they included as part of the application.  That being said, I would consider maybe including a couple of things that you're not thrilled with if it looks sparse or really short when it's limited to the things you're proud of.


----------



## Silverlenz (Jan 21, 2010)

Notro,

Notro,

How important are the writing samples? I've been working on my personal statement like crazy. Should I invest more time into the scene/ favorite film? I'm almost done with the scene. I still need to do the transformational moment and favorite movie.

Thanks,
SilverLenz


----------



## notroberttowne (Jan 21, 2010)

I have no idea how each thing is weighted.  I wasn't interviewed and I haven't heard any feedback on application material for me or anyone else.

What I do know is that I put fairly little effort into my personal statement and favorite movie essay and had spent half a year on the feature script I sent in.  I'm pretty confident that the essays were good, but I think so few applicants to Chapman submit feature scripts that it's a huge step up in the applicant pool.  

I understand that at this juncture not many people have the time to try and write a feature, but I think that the writing sample, short or scene or feature, is going to be way more important than the essays.  

So I wouldn't labor too intensively over those.  Write 'em and polish 'em, but if you're putting a lot of time into one facet, it should be the sample.  Of course, if you're putting a lot of time into every facet, even better.


----------



## Silverlenz (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Notro. I'm actually submitting a short that in progress. I've been working on it for a couple of months. I'm using that for the screenwriting requirement for those applying to screenwriting. Other than that I'm submitting what they ask for.

Thanks again,
SilverLenz


----------



## asr (Jan 21, 2010)

Who here is applying for the priority deadline? Regular deadline?


----------



## Silverlenz (Jan 22, 2010)

My goal is to submit my packet by priority deadline. What about yourself? Chapman's requires a lot of writing. Anyways good luck. 

SilverLenz


----------



## brittak (Jan 22, 2010)

Definitely gunning for the priority deadline, but the dramatic scene is really forcing my hand. I'll make it, but it'll mean I'll really have to focus this next week.


----------



## Junie (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm also aiming for the priority deadline. And I also found that dramatic scene very challenging. The next week is going to require a lot of hard work. I'm really looking forward to having my Chapman application in.


----------



## Mike_V (Jan 22, 2010)

my dramatic scene was based on something i've noticed. I wrote the scene based on single dialogue. that might help you out if you're stuck. I'm currently a 1st year grad student at chapman


----------



## Silverlenz (Jan 22, 2010)

What do you mean based on single dialogue. Did your scene on have one piece of dialogue the whole three pages?

SilverLenz


----------



## Mike_V (Jan 23, 2010)

no no. I meant the whole scene was written based on 1 dialogue. the majority of my script was dialogue, with a little bit of action and description in between. but the main "dramatic moment" is centered on 1 dialogue.


----------



## MJS11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I wanted to go for the priority deadline, but I decided I'd better wait for the regular one and not rush this. I'm working on some scholarship applications as well - between that and working full time I don't really have a lot of creative energy right now... 

It does mean that if I do get in somewhere, I'll have to arrange visa and housing at the last minute, but at that point I'll quit my job if necessary! 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## kayks (Jan 24, 2010)

i hear you MJS11. i was trying to go for priority but i realized it's more important to be proud of what i'm sending in rather than just sending it in to make that deadline.


----------



## notroberttowne (Jan 24, 2010)

I got my application in less than two weeks before the final deadline, and not only am I attending chapman, I've got as big a fellowship as anyone I know of.  So don't worry if you miss the priority deadline.  Last year, anyway, it didn't seem to matter that much.


----------



## bluegreen (Jan 24, 2010)

my dramatic scene was something that started off being very dramatic and unraveled into some funny...i regret submitting that now =\


----------



## Jane_ (Jan 24, 2010)

Help needed!
Are you guys all submitting DVDs?
I'm having this formatting problem (NTSC/PAL) and worried that my DVD may not be compatible with mac.
Hope I make myself clear...
Did you simply copy the files (.mov, .m2p, or .avi?) into the DVD disc, or did you use software to convert and burn the video clips to make the DVD playable on DVD players?


----------



## notroberttowne (Jan 25, 2010)

I recommend using software, but the last thing you need to worry about with chapman is mac compatibility.  There isn't a single mac in the entire school (unless you count the hordes of macbooks carried around by students).  

Every computer in the film school is a PC, all the editing is on PC's with avid.  If you're on a PC and you get your submission to work in your computer and in a DVD player, you're probably all right.


----------



## peacemaker (Jan 25, 2010)

Priority deadline is specified as Feb 01. Does that mean they have to receive all the documents by Jan 31 st ? or it should be ok if they receive by Feb 01?


----------



## useyourheadset (Jan 25, 2010)

> Originally posted by peacemaker:
> Priority deadline is specified as Feb 01. Does that mean they have to receive all the documents by Jan 31 st ? or it should be ok if they receive by Feb 01?



everything has to be postmarked by Feb. 1st.


----------



## asr (Jan 25, 2010)

For those of you who are current students:

How long after you submitted your applications did you hear back from the department?


----------



## Donald Murray (Jan 25, 2010)

So I'm somewhat confused...

On the admissions FAQ it says that you may possibly be asked copies of your work and to not send them in with your app...

But on the application it asks for a dvd reel....

Is everyone else sending off their reel with the application?


----------



## Mike_V (Jan 25, 2010)

it depends on which emphasis you are applying for. some emphasis requires a reel to be sent in, (i.e director). 
to the thing about the dvd. Use either Adobe Encore, DVD Studio Pro (Apple), Nero burning rom or something. but the make it work for sure is to encode the file into a mpeg2 format (usually breaks the file into a video and audio file [separate])


----------



## Jane_ (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks notroberttowne and Mike_V for the tips! Lucky we have some current students here. You are very helpful.


----------



## asr (Jan 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by asr:
> For those of you who are current students:
> 
> How long after you submitted your applications did you hear back from the department?


----------



## notroberttowne (Jan 26, 2010)

In my case it was less than a week from when all the application material was received to when I saw a decision.  Now, I applied at the very end of the application window and it took several weeks for all the application material to be in.  My mailed in application was received on April 26, and it took another week for all of that material to be entered into the system (webadvisor).  There was another week waiting for my last recommendation to show up, and there was a delay due to some financial aid documents...  all told, they had my application for about three weeks before it was all "received" and within another week I was in.


----------



## asr (Jan 26, 2010)

Were you called for an interview? Or did you go in and talk to them face-to-face?


----------



## Christopher Shank (Jan 26, 2010)

I have applied for Cinematography. Now I, like most people, are waiting for that "File Complete, Decision Pending" message to change. Hopefully it will be for the better.


----------



## apex (Jan 26, 2010)

Man, I am trying to finish my short before the priority deadline and I still have to write the paper on the film :s

I don't know if I am going to make it... eek!


----------



## notroberttowne (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't think very many people were interviewed at all.  I certainly wasn't.  I didn't see the campus until orientation.


----------



## brittak (Jan 27, 2010)

notrobert,

You know, I've been busting my ass on this Chapman app, and I'm not even sure it's the right program for me. I'm applying in the Directing concentration, but I also wanna practice my writing.  Is there much opportunity for the Directors to write within the program?

Thanks for all your insider help, by the way. You've been great!


----------



## Mike_V (Jan 27, 2010)

there's plenty of chances for a director to write. You should be able to take writing classes as well. Considering chapman has a flat rate tuition program, you can take as many classes you want as long as you can handle it.
also, you can also submit your writing for Location Filmmaking, an interterm course where they take specific scripts and make a movie out of it. you can also drop it off at the script bank for anyone to pick it up and shoot it (with your consent).


----------



## notroberttowne (Jan 28, 2010)

There were plenty of nonwriting program students in the writing classes during both the fall and interterm (that's january classes, basically, since the second semester doesn't start until february).  I know a lot of directing students who took a short script workshop this month, and there are all the opportunities that Mike V described too.  

The directing is a three year program without a huge amount of classes in the summer, so you could theoretically pick up three or four writing classes in interterm and summer each year without adding any extra work to your normal courseload, and come out with ten or more writing classes under your belt (which is almost as many as screenwriting students are required to take).


----------



## asr (Jan 29, 2010)

How's everybody's apps coming?

I've been writing all week! There's so much stuff to do, but I think it's finally coming together. Best of luck to everyone!

And thanks for all the info, Mike and Not Robert!


----------



## VT_Film (Jan 30, 2010)

Is there a length requirement for the reel?  I didn't see one on the supplemental application page, and there is a requirement for every other school I've looked at.  I don't mind choosing my own length, but it definitely makes the selection process a lot harder.


----------



## Donald Murray (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello VT, good luck with your application.

I emailed the school this past week and a grad assistant said the reel should at the most be 15-20 minutes. She emphasized however showing your best work in a "concise" way.


----------



## VT_Film (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Donald!  That helps a lot.  It looks like I have some slicing to do tonight.


----------



## asr (Feb 1, 2010)

Who made it in time for the priority deadline? Anyone still going for regular deadline? I wonder how important that is...


----------



## Ben (Feb 1, 2010)

just got it in. let the waiting begin


----------



## jpcam (Feb 1, 2010)

I mailed mine off last night. They asked for sooooo much stuff for their application. I was relieved to drop it in the mailbox.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm curious which programs everyone is applying to. I only selected MFA Screenwriting. I'm not really interested in selecting another discipline. 

I have a ton of sound design experience on my resume, I was a theatrical designer for years. I would be kinda amused if they offered me a spot there if I don't make the cut for screenwriting. Unfortuantly, I found that I hated sound design after seven years.


----------



## apex (Feb 1, 2010)

I just dropped mine off at the post office... Thank the LAWD! I agree with you JPcam, I was soooo happy to mail that thing.  

They asked for more writing than all of other of the programs.  I was so relieved when they said it only needed to be post marked by Feb.1 and not due or I would have been screwed.  

Good luck everyone, now we wait...


----------



## Donald Murray (Feb 1, 2010)

Good thing there's a post office by me open until 9...I'll probably be dropping it off around 8:30.

The only thing that's killing me is that there's  a video I really want to include in my reel. Unfortunately my back-up drive and computer was stolen a couple weeks ago and the only thing I could do was rip it from a video I posted online. By time I ripped the video, converted it to Finalcut, THEN converted to a mp4 the quality was TERRIBLE....

Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## apex (Feb 1, 2010)

Donald, in the application they say if your video is only online, you just need to call them and let them know and they will accept it.  

They say they prefer a dvd, but if you let know your situation, I am sure they will be accommodating.


----------



## drenchedry (Feb 1, 2010)

Is is ok, if I could send in my application and the video a week or two before the final deadline??


----------



## apex (Feb 2, 2010)

You'd probably want to call in and ask on that one, Drenchedry


----------



## DJ (Feb 5, 2010)

I finally got my application in on the 2nd.  I had everything in, and my advisor forgot to send my last letter of recommendation, so i didn't make the priority deadline by one day.  I was kind of mad, but i guess it could happen to anyone.


----------



## peacemaker (Feb 8, 2010)

One of my friend is saying he submitted the Diploma copy too along with the Official Transcript. (for MFA Production)

Is Diploma copy necessary?


----------



## apex (Feb 8, 2010)

Doubt it, peacemaker. I didn't see where they asked for it.  Plus you have to remember that several applicants are not finished with their bachelors yet.


----------



## brittak (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't know about you guys, but I've already received three pieces of snail mail from Chapman about various unimportant things. Seriously, Chapman, how 'bout dropping me an email? Everytime I get a letter in the mail from you, I choke on my own spit a little bit.


----------



## notroberttowne (Feb 8, 2010)

I think I got four different letters from chapman before I got the acceptance letter.  Since I've been attending, I have gotten one single thing from them in the snail mail that I didn't specifically request.


----------



## Ananthak1412 (Feb 9, 2010)

> Originally posted by MJS11:
> I'm working on some scholarship applications as well -
> 
> Hey, Im an international applicant from india. I applied to Chapman, LMU , Syracuse and Ohio. Can i please know wat are the scholarship opportunities?


----------



## gaelusna (Feb 9, 2010)

For those of us who applied for early decision-- when do you think we'll start hearing??


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Feb 9, 2010)

brittak, I know what you mean. I'm traveling for work right now and my gf called me excitedly to tell me about a stack of mail from Chapman, which she opened with me on the phone.

Not a one was important.

Not cool, Chapman. That's a NYU style move.


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 9, 2010)

sorry to hear that man. My gf applied for the creative writing program and she said she already got her letter..
try checking webadvisor and look at your admissions status. Does it say application approved? if it does, you're in and all you have to do is wait for the actual letter.


----------



## brittak (Feb 9, 2010)

Man, their WebAdvisor thing looks straight outta 1996.


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 9, 2010)

hahaha yeah, but it's pretty straight forward.


----------



## gaelusna (Feb 9, 2010)

Those of us who applied on February 1st for early decision should receive our webadvisor username and pin within a few weeks. Admissions told me that they received more applications than expected for all departments so they may be slower than usual. Hope this helps and best of luck to everyone!


----------



## MikeSter4 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello, I am a first year grad student in the producing program.  This site was so helpful to me and several other current fellow Chapman students.  First off, good luck to all of you.  Secondly, some of you have been wondering what kind of timeline to expect.  Most of us who applied for the priority deadline, were asked to come interview in March, and received confirmation on acceptance through webadvisor mid April.

Also, look back at last years thread to obtain more information regarding the process.  For those who are still working on the app you will find some valuable information on what Chapman looks for in their students.

Again, good luck to all.


----------



## apex (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Everyone~

I received my Webadvisor stuff in the mail.  I checked online and it says my application status is "decision pending." 

Anyone else check theirs yet?


----------



## Ben (Feb 18, 2010)

Same


----------



## useyourheadset (Feb 18, 2010)

> Originally posted by apex:
> Hey Everyone~
> 
> I received my Webadvisor stuff in the mail.  I checked online and it says my application status is "decision pending."
> ...



Yeah it has said that for a while


----------



## peacemaker (Feb 18, 2010)

I logged into the webadvisor and the application status is showing as 'Application Incomplete'. Looks like one of the University did not send the Official Transcript.

Application deadline (Feb 01) is over. 

1) Will they consider if I sent my pending documents now?
2) Will Chapman, like UCLA, calls for the interview or they just select the applicant based on Portfolio?

I am getting worried now. I spent too much time on Chapman application when compared to other film schools.


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 18, 2010)

try giving chapman a call tommorrow and explain your situation. that and double check that your university if they sent the transcript or not...


----------



## apex (Feb 20, 2010)

I received a letter in the mail stating that they did not receive my screenplay or reel, both of which were all sent in the same package as my application...

My application says it's complete online and pending decision, but for some reason they don't have my reel or screenplay CD.

Nothing like a shakeup this late in the game, looks like I will be calling tomorrow to see what happened.

stress, stress, stress...


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 20, 2010)

hey now. take a breather. call them tommorrow and see what happened. there's nothing ou cna do until the office opens on monday.


----------



## apex (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks Mike_V

I called this morning and they said my online status on webadviser was more accurate than the letter and that I am fine. PHEW!

Now, they just need to let us know about these interviews!


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 22, 2010)

haha no problem. Just remember. Keep calm. Sometimes things get jumbled up especially with the use of physical mail & internet status being use together and often times for the same purpose.
If you are called in for an interview, I wish you good luck!


----------



## asr (Feb 23, 2010)

bump!

Anyone hear anything? Or still waiting?


----------



## asr (Feb 24, 2010)

Also, question to current students:

Do you have any idea when applicants who made the early deadline started to hear back (about interviews and/or admission)?


----------



## apex (Feb 24, 2010)

I made the Feb 1st deadline, but I have yet to receive any information.

If I don't hear anything by the 1st, I will call.


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 24, 2010)

you will get your decision faster on webadvisor. So check it daily and you'll be informed if you got in


----------



## useyourheadset (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone heard from Chapman yet? Still got the "File Complete, Decision Pendig" message. Does anyone know if Chapman interviews screenwriters or is it like USC with a simple yes or no?


----------



## Mike_V (Feb 26, 2010)

it should be a simple yes/no. keep on checking man


----------



## Jubs (Feb 26, 2010)

It's strange. I applied way back in October, and finished up the rest of my application materials in mid-January, but I never received anything about Webadvisor. In fact, I never knew about Webadvisor until I started reading this thread. Did everyone who applied get their webadvisor log-in info?


----------



## gaelusna (Feb 26, 2010)

I had to call Chapman a few days ago and this topic came up. I was told that your webadvisor info is sent once your application is put into the system. Therefore not everyone receives their webadvisor info at the same time. I was also told that Chapman received more applications than expected this year so they're running a little behind. I haven't received my websdvisor log in yet but was assured that my materials had been received. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ananthak1412 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey,

Not to worry. You can mail the help desk at chapman about not receiving any Login info and they'll ask you to call or they'll call you whichever is convenient and give you the login info. (ID, username and temp password)

I received a mail immediately after i finished my online app but i got concerned after going thru these forums reading that everyone had gotten their IDs and passwords. But its ok, hte guys at the Help Dsek are awesome.

Cheers.
Anantha K Perumal


----------



## gaelusna (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks, Ananthank1412. That's really helpful! If I don't receive anything soon I'll definitely call the help desk.


----------



## SG student (Feb 26, 2010)

My acceptance packet came today...


----------



## bluegreen (Feb 26, 2010)

my status is now "Additional Documents Requested" without indicating what the documents are. I hope this is a good thing...


----------



## filmnw (Feb 27, 2010)

Bluegreen:  Call them Monday.  Talk to your admissions counselor (It's based on where you live etc.)  The letters of acceptance are being sent out as we speak.  I got mine on Friday. Good luck!


----------



## Silverlenz (Feb 27, 2010)

For those who got accepted...What programs did you apply to? What was your first choice and what was your second choice? Did you get your first or second choice?

Thanks


----------



## peacemaker (Feb 27, 2010)

filmnw:

"The letters of acceptance are being sent". Does that mean the process is over?

My webadvisor is still showing as "Decision Pending".


----------



## Junie (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you guys sure you're on the right thread? This is for applicants to the grad school. I think it's the undergrad notifications that are going out right now for Chapman.


----------



## filmnw (Feb 27, 2010)

Peacemaker:  Process is not over until you receive a rejection letter or you are accepted to another school you'd rather go to.  

Junie:  You are correct-this is a grad site thread.  But, there are grads on the undergrad theads-they seem to spill back and forth.  Does Chapman even have a grad program in film.


----------



## Elianarra (Feb 27, 2010)

hey filmnw,

yeah Chapman definitely has grad programs in film. I was thinking about applying to one, but changed my mind.


----------



## notroberttowne (Feb 27, 2010)

The final deadline is April 1st, and I wouldn't assume you were definitely out until probably May.  I would really be surprised if many of the graduate applicants had been accepted already.  I don't think anyone heard anything before March last year and I didn't get accepted until almost June.


----------



## Jane_ (Feb 27, 2010)

I applied by the priority deadline but haven't received my username and PIN. Perhaps it's taking longer to get to me because they are mailing the information to an international address. 
But don't they send interview/ad/rejection decisions via email?


----------



## kayks (Feb 28, 2010)

i have a general question about the supplemental materials for the directing discipline. since it seems like most of you have already applied, can i ask how long it took you to write the screenplay? i'm asking because i'm having a pretty tough time with it.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 1, 2010)

@filmnw yes there is a grad program for film and it's a really great program. I'm currently at chapman doing my mfa in film production with an emphasis in editing so i can assure you there is a grad program 

in regards to webadvisor, I got a letter with webadvisor login info and all that roughly a week after i submitted my online application.

@jane, it can take some time if the address is international. As far as i know, they do not send admission/rejection via email. it's either physical mail or webadvisor. if you're interested, you can call them and ask if you're very nervous.

@kayks I'm an editing emphasis but for my screenplay it took me about a week of writing and rewriting and again before i sent it out. have as many people read it as possible, pick up on what they're not catching and watch their reactions. If you get the reaction you want from the readers, then I believe your screenplay will be fine. Also, as a directing emphasis, you'll probably be asked to be interviewed in person or over the phone.


----------



## gaelusna (Mar 1, 2010)

Mike_V: I applied to Chapman with an emphasis in editing. At Chapman can editors take screenwriting classes? My first love is editing but my second love is writing so I was just wondering... thanks!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 1, 2010)

im not exactly sure with being able to take screenwriting classes, but you can definitely take sound design classes. it's a wierd thing, but an editor can take all editing classes as well as sound design classes, but sound designers have limited access to editing classes.. I think you might be able to take screenwriting classes. One thing I do want to note though, we have Tom Mankiewicz who is a legendary figure of hollywood and he is always willing to read screenplays and stuff as long as you dont nag him all the time with alot of screenplays. and as far as I know, all the other screenwriting professors are very willing to help. so maybe you can just ask these professors with your screenplay.


----------



## gaelusna (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info Mike_V! I will definitely keep your suggestions in the back of my mind!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 1, 2010)

np. if you have any questions, you're also welcome to email me or add me on facebook. just send me a PM.
it's always a pleasure to see someone who loves editing.


----------



## kayks (Mar 1, 2010)

thanks for the input Mike_V!


----------



## Jane_ (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank you Mike! I sent an email to the HelpDesk yesterday and just got a call as scheduled. Anyone hasn't received the WebAdvisor log-in info should contact them. They are really nice and helpful. 
BTW, my status is "decision pending" too.


----------



## gaelusna (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes, thanks again Mike_V. I will certainly PM if I have more questions-- which I think I will once things get rolling.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 2, 2010)

always a pleasure to help. I periodically check this site every other day, sometimes more, so if you have any questions I can answer, ask away.


----------



## Ananthak1412 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey Mike.

Could you tell us more about the internship opportunities/ exposure you get during the masters program? (i applied for a directing emphasis)

Second, how are the production costs? On an average how much do we have to spend apart from the tution for the production? 

I'lll have more questions coming in..


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 3, 2010)

internship opportunities are quite plenty. There are atleast 5 or 6 different ones every week and the career center is really nice about it.

Production costs depend on how much you want to spend and your money management ability. On times I spend a little here and there in my productions, but I do expect to spend more in the future on bigger projects like 321s and the thesis. For several classes, there is an additional cost like production workshop requiring extra.
Some people spend up to a grand for a 789 (another project, but smaller scaled) and some spend nothing.
I wish I can tell you more, but finance wise, it depends on how you approach your project. Just make sure the project is worth the money spent. Becareful of going overboard.


----------



## gaelusna (Mar 4, 2010)

Just received my webadvisor info in the mail. Right now my status reads "decision pending". Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## filmnw (Mar 4, 2010)

Mike_V:  My family friend who grad. Chapman in 2005 spent 10K (well, his parents did) on his final project!  The good news is that he got invited to several film festivals and he is employed


----------



## apex (Mar 4, 2010)

Man, reading stuff like this really makes me nervous about grad school.  Yes, I prepared to spend the large amount of money to go to school to get my MFA, but how can people seriously be expected to pay another 10 grand out of pocket to fund a project on top of tuition/living/transportation?  I mean, unless you come from a rich family, which I don't, how are we supposed to make our films?

Does the school help fund them?  Are there producers in these programs, like the Starkies, who help find money for the projects? 

This is one part of Grad Film School I have yet to find much info about--besides FSU who says that they pay for your films.


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 4, 2010)

I thought Chapman paid for all student films and that they give up to $10,000 for all thesis films. I'm friends with an alumni and he said Chapman gave/ funded him $10,000 for his thesis. But he also warned me that there were strings attached (i.e. production notebooks, paperwork, and a committee review). According to him they wanted to make sure everything was done right before they funded the thesis films. MikeV is this correct?

@Apex Chapman does have Creative Producers (MFA in TV/Film but I don't know what roles they truly play at Chapman. I don't know if they do more of the Creative side (i.e. Audition actors, script development, etc or if its a mixture of line producing and the creative side).

SilverLenz


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 4, 2010)

the budget is dependant on on film type.
Cycle films are given a 3grand budget i think. Then thesis are given 10k and the Location Filmmaking ones are also given 10k.
Keep in mind, people usually go over budget, but do not forget. just because you spend more money does not mean it's good. Someone spent 40k on a cycle and i heard it was mediocre.
So do not be intimidated by the expenditures. Make sure you are able to plan you spendings accordingly and do not do spend ridiculous amounts of money just because you can. 

@filmnw: usually the cost are divided among the key crew. It's more about the work that it shows to the audience.

@apex: you take out loans, divide the cost up to who's willing to pay more or less. Funding can be different as well. Sometimes you get extra film from kodak (they love chapman students and sometimes you can get double film). Alot of these projects are given a budget so you should have some cost offsetted.

@silverlenz: Chapman pays for a certain amount of your film based on what it is (cycle, thesis, etc) and you have to cover the rest among the crews (usually keys) unless you can get backing. I will have to get back to you with the producer related stuff since i'm an editor and I have very little knowledge of the producer's work.

I hope all that helps.


----------



## filmnw (Mar 4, 2010)

Good point Mike_V.  The Chap alum's parents were telling my parents what they are in for LOLOL!  We were watching the film and their names came up as Exec Prod. and that is what they got for their 10 K


----------



## filmnw (Mar 4, 2010)

Mike_v:  On another note..how is the computer science program at CU?  I am thinking of "minoring" in CS to supplement 1) my income and 2) integrate with film prod.  Thanks for all your feedback and support !


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm sorry, I have no knowledge of the CS program. I wish I could help you there. If you're entering Chapman as a grad student, I suggest you stick to just film because you won't have time for anything else. I am on set every other week and that does not include class work and projects that are due in the same period. So don't overload yourself, you might find yourself in a tight spot.


----------



## apex (Mar 5, 2010)

Is Chapman like USC in that they accept people without interviews or are interviews required? Just curious


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 5, 2010)

I know a lot of people who got in without interviews, myself included.


----------



## filmnw (Mar 5, 2010)

I just got into Chapman and they originally told me that they do not do interviews.


----------



## brittak (Mar 5, 2010)

Right but filmnw, you were accepted to the undergrad program, were you not?


----------



## filmnw (Mar 6, 2010)

Brittak:  Yes, undergrad. Sorry-is this grad only?  sorry..


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 6, 2010)

Filmnw...this forums isn't for grad only but the information provided is directed towards those applying to graduate programs. In this case those applying to Chapman's Masters of Fine Arts program. When you posted that you got your acceptance letter ...some of us probally panicked and thought they were sending out letters for Graduate applicants. 

Silverlenz


----------



## robot_m (Mar 6, 2010)

filmnw- the undergrad forum is located here: http://forums.studentfilms.com...s/a/frm/f/5486066451


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 7, 2010)

Is anyone still applying by the next deadline? 

What kind of film did you guys talk about for the favorite film essay? I kind of want to write about The Big Lebowski, which is my favorite film, but I'm worried that it might be too obvious (Coen brothers) or frivolous ("stoner comedy"). Then again, my second choice might be Mean Girls... hee.


----------



## Juli (Mar 7, 2010)

I talked about Fellini's "Giulietta degli spiriti" because it speaks to me on several levels. I don't think that what matters is the choice you make but what you say about it. Just speak about a film that you are passionate and that you have interesting things to say about; be yourself -- with some boundaries


----------



## useyourheadset (Mar 7, 2010)

I wrote about Terrance Malick's "Badlands" because it truly is my favorite movie. Don't be afraid about what you choose as long as it is something you truly love. If you font actually love it, it'll show in your writing that you're not being sincere.

They don't want a student body of film snobs, write about what you like!


----------



## apex (Mar 7, 2010)

I wrote about "American Beauty" because like all of you, it definitely spoke to me.  Also, because I am a applying for the directing emphasis, I talked about how different the movie was compared to the script due to Sam Mendes' directing choices.  The movie was initially a sort of courtroom drama/who-done-it? type of movie but Mendes took all that out and focused more on the characters, leaving us with the amazing film we have today  

I apologize for the film history lesson haha, but that's what I wrote about


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 7, 2010)

I think one of my screenwriting classmates actually wrote about the Big Lebowski.  I wrote about the Royal Tenenbaums, and I think someone wrote about Real Genius.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 7, 2010)

I wrote mine on singin' in the rain.

anyways, I forgot who it was with questions about producing and budget.
There are technically no strings attached.. just that it takes a longgggggggg time to reimburse you. A producer told me his production was in October and only got reimbursed last month.
And you also have to have to have an extremely comprehensive list of your expenses....


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice! 

Apex, I didn't know that about American Beauty (which I love). Makes me want to read the original script!


----------



## apex (Mar 10, 2010)

I called today just to see anything about updates on acceptances, but I wasn't really given a whole lot of info... I talked to a girl in the office (who happened to be an editing grad student and very nice) and she said it might be a few more weeks before we know, but they could possibly be calling certain people for an interview.

I wasn't expecting to hear much, but she actually asked who I was and she said my name "sounded familiar." I don't know what to think about that, but I am taking it as a good sign at the moment. 

I asked the editing student what she thought about the program and she said she really liked it and learned a lot.  The thing she kept stressing to me was the idea of collaboration and how you need to trust in the abilities of your fellow students.  I think for a lot of us, we think "Well, of course", but I don't find it at all surprising that people forget the collaboration element when they are working on their "babies."


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Mar 10, 2010)

Notrob,

I also wrote mine on Royal Tenenbaums. Although I wrote less about the film and more about the effect the film had on the small screening group I first saw it with.

I kinda did that alot with my applications, looking for a different way to answer the questions.

My personal statement begins with a story about my dad being a Mexican television star in the 50's.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey NRT,

How much was the tuition for MFA Screenwriting? and how much financial aid you got. Just curious. thanks!


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 11, 2010)

Saintelmosfire71,
I've been researching Chapman University for some time now and if I remember correctly it was stated on their website (the old version) not the current version, that students seeking MFA's in Screenwriting & MFA's in TV and Film Producing could expect to pay about 44,000 for the cost of the program. Could you verify that NRT?

SilverLenz


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 11, 2010)

The actual cost of the program as of this year is almost exactly 15,000 per semester for writers.  This translates to 60,000 in tuition and fees over the two years. 

I got a 3,000 per semester fellowship and the rest in loans.  the school puts a cap on how much aid you can get, which is around 45,000 per year.  We're pushing them to raise that because 15,000 is really not enough to survive on when you're required to take classes and internships over the summers.  Hopefully the cap will be 5 or 6 grand higher next fall, but it's still largely loans.


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification...NRT...

SilverLenz


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 11, 2010)

NRT, I have a friend at Chapman, Brittney, she's graduating I think this year, I met her at a screenwriting class over at UC Irvine 2 years ago, she told me Chapman "offered" or, i can't remember what Chapman did, but, she said that for the 2 year program, the total cost of her tuition was only $14K, is that unusual? or have you heard of something like this? thanks!


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 11, 2010)

That doesn't sound right to me.  At the rate things are rising, it's possible that 14,000 is close to what a year cost two or three years ago, (it was 22,000 last year, so subtracting the difference, 8,000, from that gets you 14,000) but if someone's getting both years for that price then I am surprised and angry.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Mar 11, 2010)

i know, i was surprised too, because I know Chapman was expensive, almost in the same range as USC. But, that's what she said, I don't know if you've met her, she's a year ahead of you, and, like I said, graduating this year..


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 11, 2010)

I paid the full tuition for all 3 years and i think i paid 13,380 (a semester) or something like that.


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 11, 2010)

tuition is a bit less for production students because they only get to milk us for two years.  It doesn't quite make up the difference, but considering that we also aren't given any financing for any of the films (since we don't actually make them) it might be close at the end of the day.


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Mar 12, 2010)

question, has the deadline for Chapman past yet? it says April 1 for regular decision, and what is the difference for regular and priority? can i still apply now with the equal chance of acceptance as those who went for priority one?


----------



## useyourheadset (Mar 12, 2010)

> Originally posted by JusTaNaPpLe:
> question, has the deadline for Chapman past yet? it says April 1 for regular decision, and what is the difference for regular and priority? can i still apply now with the equal chance of acceptance as those who went for priority one?



Final deadline to apply is April 1. Difference between Priority and Regular(final) is you'll only be considered for scholarships if you apply by the Priority deadline. Whether you apply for Priority or Regular will not change if you will get accepted or not -- you have an equal chance applying during either time.


----------



## B.D. Flory (Mar 12, 2010)

> What kind of film did you guys talk about for the favorite film essay?



Wrote about The Terminator, in part because I wrote one of my undergraduate theses (for sociology) on the franchise, so I was intimately familiar with it.


----------



## apex (Mar 12, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has heard anything yet?  I don't even know if we will until the deadline has passed (April 1st) and they have a chance to review more applications.

It is interesting, though, that their application is open so long.  Once again, we find ourselves in the waiting game!


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 12, 2010)

> Originally posted by notroberttowne:
> I got my application in less than two weeks before the final deadline, and not only am I attending chapman, I've got as big a fellowship as anyone I know of.  So don't worry if you miss the priority deadline.  Last year, anyway, it didn't seem to matter that much.



@useyourheadset-As you can see by the quote by NRT it is possible to apply late (regular deadline) and receive funding. I couldn't find it but I also ran across other post of students who applied late and received funding. Hope this helps some. 

Thanks,
SilverLenz


----------



## Ananthak1412 (Mar 13, 2010)

I wrote mine on "Pan's Labyrinth", I just love the film. It took me into another world watching it. THAT is the most important thing when you watch a film. Connection. 

Cheers!


----------



## The Dear Hunter (Mar 14, 2010)

Slightly off topic, but with my rejection to NYU I am slightly in panic mode and thanks to Silverlenz letting us know in the CalArts thread that Chapman is still taking applications, I've decided to throw a hail mary pass of sorts.

Just a quick question for you all that have applied: is there anything you wish you would have done differently or advice you can give now that you've been through the whole thing and can look back with that knowledge?  I'd appreciate anything and everything.

Thanks, all!


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 14, 2010)

Is it just me or has anyone else noticed that chapman still hasn't notified anyone. Last year there were several people notified by now. I'm guessing they are going to wait until after the final (april 1)deadline to notify people. But hey I could be totally wrong on this.

SilverLenz


----------



## Jane_ (Mar 14, 2010)

Haven't heard anything yet except for an email asking for my degree certificate again a week ago. Although I was told back in feb that "the department is hoping to start sending out the first round of acceptances in mid-March and students will be admitted on a rolling basis afterwards", guess we still have to wait for a while...


----------



## JusTaNaPpLe (Mar 15, 2010)

does anyone know how the reputation for Chapman graduate film program is? cuz i know they have pretty good undergrad, but i could not find the ranking or comments on its graduate program. can anyone provide some info? i know it's kinda late for applying, but since the deadline isn't past, i am still thinking...


----------



## apex (Mar 15, 2010)

@JusTaNaPpLe Yeah, I am not too sure.  Chapman is the only one of the top schools (Columbia, NYU, USC, UCLA, FSU, AFI) that I didn't know prior to this forum.

And as psyched I am about this school, I really don't know a whole lot about it besides what's their website and what I have read here...  

I wonder what its major achievements are?  I scoured youtube for thesis films from Chapman and they seem to be on par, quality wise, as any of the other schools.

Anyone have any info?

Anyone hear of any notifications yet?


----------



## dabbu (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Anantha,

hi my names Vivek, I am also an applicant from India,Chennai.Good to see a fellow applicant.
Cheers,
Hope both of us get in 




> Originally posted by Ananthak1412:
> Hey,
> 
> Not to worry. You can mail the help desk at chapman about not receiving any Login info and they'll ask you to call or they'll call you whichever is convenient and give you the login info. (ID, username and temp password)
> ...


----------



## dabbu (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I had received a letter from S Hoover a week back saying my Admission application is complete and had moved to next phase of review and has been forwarded to admission committee review. Did any body else receive this, is it a good sign.?

And,ive been followign upw ith them regularly , Ms Eva Yen Asst admissions directors replies to me promptly , i sent in my resume after i got this letter and she said thanks for that and she had attached it with my package , and i've been mailing everyone there!! .. this is my status.Anybidy else in line with me , or any other progress?


----------



## dabbu (Mar 16, 2010)

hey,

I have a query guys, If i am calling Chapman Office to inquire abt my status or speak to the grad assistants, Which number should I be calling and who is the person or dept i shud ask for? 

How is their gnly , are they willing to speak , i hear they are friendly.

Thanks,


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 16, 2010)

first of all dabbu, please use full words. It's a little hard to read through when you cut down the words by half.
to answer your question, you should look up the contact info for the graduate office and then ask to be routed to the graduate admissions office. They'll gladly direct you there and you can probably ask about your status. I do suggest you check Webadvisor though. It's much more up to date and you'll know earlier.


----------



## dabbu (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Mike_V,


Thank you so much for the reply.I am so sorry about the cut words,not too used to writing in forums,so the chat language came in!.

Thank you for the info.

Cheers,


----------



## gaelusna (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey dabbu:

You should definitely set up your webadvisor if you haven't done so already. It's fairly user friendly and best of all it readily supplies important information regarding application and decision status. Right now my webadvisor reads that my application is complete and that my admission decision is pending. It's a real stress reliever to know that I can check anytime I want to see whether or not I've been accepted.

I did speak with the admission's office once about a month ago and was told that WAY more applications were received this year verses last year. I'm sure this has to do with the economy and more people applying to school in general along with Chapman gaining more popularity. Therefore I think it's possible that we may have to wait longer for a decision than last year's applicants.

Hope this helps and best of luck to you!


----------



## New2you (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey Dabbu, 
         I got that same letter, so I imagine that everyone gets one. I'm trying not to read too much into any signs this early into Chapman's review process. No point in making ourselves crazy with the details or getting our hopes up yet, you know? Good luck!


----------



## useyourheadset (Mar 21, 2010)

admitted and accepted!


----------



## brittak (Mar 21, 2010)

Congratulations, useyourheadset!

You're Screenwriting, right? Did you get real mail, email, or did you check your webadvisor?


----------



## Rushmoreman (Mar 23, 2010)

Just got a call!  They want me to come out and interview and see the place, but it sounded like an offer as long as I get out there soon.

Applied for Directing.  Pretty excited!  Good luck to everyone else


----------



## dabbu (Mar 24, 2010)

@ RUSHMOREMAN

Congratulations buddy, that's a sign, I think your are the first one to get a Interview call.
All the best do well.

Anything else they said?


----------



## drenchedry (Mar 24, 2010)

did the applicants for the directors, screenwriting program submit the written screenplay??


----------



## useyourheadset (Mar 24, 2010)

Was called about 10-12 days ago by screenwriting dept. and talked about my feature screenplay I submitted. After a while on phone was offered a pretty sweet scholarship. I asked for a few days to think it over, they called me 2-3 days later and I accepted! It's updated on my webadvisor

Looking forward to meeting other Chapman students in August!


----------



## Rushmoreman (Mar 24, 2010)

They said that I needed to get out there soon to check it out as they only have 14 slots to fill and weren't gonna wait around...

So I'm going to get up there ASAP.  Anyone ever been to Orange County?


----------



## apex (Mar 25, 2010)

I am still waiting to hear about my position as well (directing applicant).

As I was offered a space at FSU, I want to know where I stand for Chapman.  I really need to check out the place and see how it feels.

Any thoughts? FSU vs Chapman?


----------



## New2you (Mar 25, 2010)

Does Chapman interview everyone?


----------



## StageMom (Mar 25, 2010)

Apex,

     My daughter and I visited several film schools last summer including Chapman, FSU, UCLA, and others. Hands down, Chapman's facilities were far superior to FSU and any other we visited. 

     FSU was better than most and the university's setting/location in town was nice. However most of the students we talked with felt extremely pressured by the compressed schedule and flatly ststed that they had no life beyond film school 24/7/365.

     Chapman Film is a new complex situated in a reviving "old center town" district with artsy shops, galleries and eateries a couple blocks away and a few blocks beyond that is everything you imagine from suburban socal (the good, the bad, and the convenient). The film students we met there were all very happy they turned down AFI, USC and took a chance on Chapman. 

     My daughter's Chapman web advisor status turned today to "Admitted- accepted" for cinematography. Yeah! Congrats to all of you with acceptances and best wishes to the rest patiently waiting.

     She was not called to interview, although when she visited last summer, she had to schedule her personal tour with one of the grad school's graduate student assistants who clearly was "interviewing" her in addition to answering her questions. I may be wrong, but I sensed that as soon as we left, the grad student would have to write up a report of the visit and his impressions of her. (If you want to know more about my daughter's qualifications you can visit her web site www.mahinamoon.com ).

     Hope this information is helpful as you decide between FSU and Chapman.


----------



## Ben (Mar 25, 2010)

Just got into Chapman too for cinematography!


----------



## StageMom (Mar 25, 2010)

Ben,

     Congrats! Now you can relax and get some sleep - I see it's 4 AM where you reside - forgive me, it's a Mom thing.


----------



## Ananthak1412 (Mar 25, 2010)

Im still awaiting a decision on my directing application.

@StageMom

Ive applied to Loyola Marymount and Ohio University as well?

Anything on LMU vs OU vs Chapman???

I applied to Syracuse as well.. bu oh well..


----------



## StageMom (Mar 25, 2010)

Ananthak1412,

     My daughter considered LMU but we could not arrange a visit there. OU was not on our list.


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 26, 2010)

Aww, I want a stagemom!


----------



## apex (Mar 26, 2010)

@StageMom

Thanks for the great post, I hope you won't mind me asking some more questions about Chapman   Because you visited several film schools, including FSU, I am very curious to get your thoughts on these questions.

When you visited FSU, I am sure they "sold" you the school (which they do well).  They mention how they place people post graduation into meaningful jobs within a year of graduation.  Do you know how Chapman assists its grads?

FSU said that they "pay" for your films, at least give you some money, to make your films. What does Chapman do?  Do they also assist in that or is it all on the students shoulders, on top of tuition?

I guess I am just a little curious how Chapman "sold" the school to you, besides having great facilities?  What did they say/have/do that made you think, "Wow, this is the place to be!"?  

As a parent, I know that you must be very concerned with your daughter's future in this field and want her to succeed--you even call yourself a "stagemom"   What do you think Chapman can do to put your daughter in the best place possible post graduation?  Any specifics why those considering USC/AFI students chose Chapman?

I greatly appreciate your thoughts!


----------



## cinespur (Mar 26, 2010)

After looking at the webadvisor thing and noticing that I got in, I looked up more information on Chapman and found this forum.  I kinda wish I would've known about this earlier.  Anyways, congrats to those who have gotten in so far.  Looks like the notices should be flooding in about now.


----------



## drenchedry (Mar 26, 2010)

guys who have applied for directors program, did you submit the screenplay which was required??


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 26, 2010)

@Apex
I'm not sure what sold StageMom, but for me here's what sold me:
Chapman does provide a budget for you including film + processing for a few rolls. The important thing is, YOU own the film when you make it. especially your thesis film is yours. Chapman does not have any rights to your film when you're done with it unlike schools like USC or FSU.
As far as I know cycle films (and those of the same level) are given a 900 dollar budget while thesis films (and those similar to it) are given a 10k budget. This is to note that it is usually never enough and most of the time people go way over. You are also given a reasonable set of equipment for what you need.

As an editor, chapman's facilities are amazing and there's nothing much else to say. The editing suites are amazing, the equipment are topnotched and it's actually comfortable in the suite.

Another thing to note are the professors here. For cinematographers, we have Bill Dill as one of the famous people here (if you don't know him, look at Kodak's brochure and it has Bill as the cover)
For editors, we got Paul Seydor who is a masterof his craft and a brilliant man that gives alot of his time for you if you ask. He is still working and his films are hollywood films not small indy companies. (he edited movies like "Guess Who" and "White Men Can't Jump" etc.
for screenwriters we have Bill Rosenthal and also Tom Mankiewicsz (might be mispelled) who rewrote the Superman 1 & 2 script as well as 5 james bond movie and a classic movie "Dragnet". 
I do not know the other emphasis' famous people, but we have a bunch and they are all brilliant and willing to help. This is all off the top of my head.



I hope this helps you out.


----------



## StageMom (Mar 26, 2010)

@Apex

     Good questions, and thanks Mike_V for answering them so well. I concur. 

     It was clear to us that the "industry" was discovering the quality of the Chapman Film graduates and the alumni were stepping up to support the school as well as rising within the industry.


----------



## dabbu (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Drenchedry, 

Yes I did, and i am sure everyone did. but mine was only 12 page not the 25 page,they said minimum was 15 but i couldn't push it beyond that.

Contrary to that my dramatic scene for which I presented in screenplay format , it was very tough to squeeze it into 3 pages!

As drenchedry has brought it to light , it would be great if everyone applied could discuss their admissions package.What screenplay they sent,what dramatic scene they've chosen, what kind of portfolio contents presented,professional background,etc.

It' be great for future students and also prospective students to know where they stand on par with their peers.Particularly it will be of great help if the people who have got selected can share this information. 


Thanks,

Dabbu


----------



## apex (Mar 26, 2010)

I haven't heard anything, so I am beginning to think that I wasn't accepted.  I just called and they said letters would be going out next week.

I was just curious if webadvisor has told anyone that they were rejected?  Mine still says "decision pending" and I keep getting a the run-around when I call.  

I am a directing applicant, I wasn't interviewed.  People who have been accepted, were you interviewed?  Does Chapman interview everyone?

This waiting stuff is no fun :/

@StageMom
Thanks! 

@Mike_V 
Thanks for all the great insights!  Do you have any thoughts on the directing emphasis?


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 26, 2010)

No they don't interview everyone and before anyone asks, I don't know how and why they choose to interview some and not the others. I only know this information because I did a search and reviewed previous years and noticed this trend. If you don't believe me take a look for yourself. Ladies and gentlemen try to remain calm ( I know this is easier said than done) ,but over worrying isn't going to solve anything. Besides it's only March and the regular deadline hasn't even passed yet. Hope this helps some. 

Silverlenz


----------



## apex (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info about the interviews, Silverlenz.

The only reason I am worrying--even though I don't think that is the word I would use--is because of the deadline to accept or decline another offer.  If they don't let me know really soon, and I am accepted, I won't have time to get out to California to see Chapman before I would need to make a decision...And I really need to see the place before I make the decision.


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 26, 2010)

Why can't you visit before you find out?


----------



## cinespur (Mar 26, 2010)

I got accepted with an emphasis on cinematography and I did not have an interview.  I think maybe directing and producing do, but I don't know for certain.  

Apex - I think you'll know sooner than later.


----------



## apex (Mar 26, 2010)

@Silverlenz

Mainly because of time and money.  I live in Michigan and I can't really afford to go out there unless I know it is an actual possibility that I will be going there.  In addition to that, I am a full time student with a full time job, I can't really fit it in unless it is a "must go."


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 26, 2010)

Well apex if you take a look at last years post and the year before that. You will notice that some people got in without interviews. I really don't what else to tell you. Looks like you will have to play the waiting game. They aren't going to tell you if you are in over the phone. Your best bet is to keep checking your web advisor and your mail. Hope that helps.

SilverLenz


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi guys, hope you're doing well with the waiting. 

I'm applying for the regular deadline and I have a quick question for screenwriting applicants. How long were the screenplays you sent in? I'm writing a short and I think it might be difficult for me to push it to 20-25 pages, simply because the story doesn't ask to be drawn out too much. 

Any idea if that would be an automatic NO (didn't follow the guidelines) or if they're flexible with these kind of things? Thanks guys  good luck all!


----------



## Ananthak1412 (Mar 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by dabbu:
> 
> "As drenchedry has brought it to light , it would be great if everyone applied could discuss their admissions package.What screenplay they sent,what dramatic scene they've chosen, what kind of portfolio contents presented,professional background,etc."
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 27, 2010)

For whoever asked me about the directing emphasis:
I have no idea how it is but I'll ask the directors and see what they think.


----------



## Ford Charles (Mar 28, 2010)

This is what I had in my application package:

1) Screenplay for 15 pages
2) GPA > 3.5 No GRE required.
3) Dramatic scene in story format: 3 pages
4) SoP: 2 Pages
5) Reco letters: 2

I applied for MFA directing.

I am from france and I am in US temporarily for 7 months. In Chapman, fees is 33K per year. International students are not eligible for FAFSA or any other scholarship. Getting a student loan is also not easy. 

Ananthak  or dabbu:

If it's your own money don't bother. If not,  how are you guys planning to cover the tuition fees? In some cases, even living expenses too?





> Originally posted by Ananthak1412:
> 
> 
> > Originally posted by dabbu:


----------



## LadyTee (Mar 28, 2010)

I applied for the Producing Program before the Feb 1st deadline.

Still no word. Just the same ol' decision pending update on web advisor.  Has anyone that applied to the producing program heard anything?


----------



## New2you (Mar 28, 2010)

Cone on Chapman... I need to know (much more so than Ricky Martin ever did).


----------



## wyy123 (Mar 28, 2010)

New2you, you may have gotten your singers incorrect.


----------



## apex (Mar 28, 2010)

I hope we find out tomorrow.  I need to know!  

Does anyone know if they do rejections over webadvisor?


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 28, 2010)

Where else did you get into Apex?


----------



## apex (Mar 28, 2010)

FSU and possibly NYU Asia


----------



## notroberttowne (Mar 28, 2010)

if it changes from decision pending to a blank, call them and ask what's up.  Last year, I found out I was in a few days early by calling and playing dumb, but I'm not sure if a blank status means you're in or if it just means a decision has been made.


----------



## New2you (Mar 28, 2010)

Oops was it Marc Anthony? I guess I have to bone up on my crappy Latin Pop.


----------



## dabbu (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Latin pop apart,

In return to my post:

I applied to Direction Emphasis,

Screenplay : 12 - 13 pages , it's quite a good story suited for hollywood(i hope).

*DRAMATIC SCENE*  - Squeezed into 3 pages! Its in screenplay format, I don't see anyone who's submitted screenplay format? I felt screenplay format looked better as it was more of dialogues and conversation based.I did the "Two brothers at a funeral" situation.Thought that had more scope for abstract and compelling dialogues.I had a twist at the end of the story also.


Fav Film: Lord of The Rings _ Return of the king - It's one of my all time favorites and I decided to go with a regular film than some abstract pick.

Resume

Portfolio - A couple of short films, a few ads , few animation works,One VFX work.Not that great , but commendable.

My Profile :Age : 22, I am from Chennai,India. My undergrad is in Visual Communication. I have been into film making for like 5 years now since college.After college I interned at a Music Channel,then worked as 2nd Asst director in a regional movie.After that I started my own Ad Production House and still working with it.That's pretty much about it.

About the financing: I have no clue yet, I am not that well off to shell out $60 k dollars, decent ,I am planning to take a student loan and my only chance would be working my ass of during college and getting scholarships and assistantships.


----------



## bluegreen (Mar 29, 2010)

we should be hearing back this week or next...at least those of us who applied to the producing program =)


----------



## B.D. Flory (Mar 29, 2010)

> Originally posted by bluegreen:
> we should be hearing back this week or next...at least those of us who applied to the producing program =)



This is what they said for MFA Screenwriting, too.


----------



## peacemaker (Mar 29, 2010)

> Originally posted by dabbu:
> Hey everyone,
> 
> Latin pop apart,
> ...



Impressive background dabbu. Once I tried visual effects and it was a big disaster.

BTW, you said that you have been into film making for 5 years since college and you are only 22. Does that mean you graduated when you are at 17? Is this common in India?


----------



## dabbu (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey peacemaker,

Visual Fx is fun, but only when u see the final result, till that ts like the most tormenting process! . About the 5 yrs, sorry my grammar was kinda ambiguous! I meant from college I've been in film-making , like I did my first  short film when i was in 12th grade in school and I've been into film-making since then. Technically I've been into professional work for the past two years pnly!I graduated 2 years back at 20! .So what have you applied to? 

Cheers,


----------



## peacemaker (Mar 29, 2010)

I have applied to MFA Film Production.


----------



## Ananthak1412 (Mar 29, 2010)

I dont really know if it is common.. im 21 and i started at 16..


----------



## Ananthak1412 (Mar 29, 2010)

@ford Charles @dabbu

Not sure about the financing yet. Planning to take a loan. My parents can pay a bit of fee covering the first year and with the help of some assistantships,etc im planning to cover the rest myself.. with some help of the bank ofcourse.


----------



## dabbu (Mar 29, 2010)

@ Anantha :

I have pretty much have the same plan, The banks here are giving me around - Rs.20 Lacs($40k) @ 9% Interest! , my Dad can give around $5k. Rest I have no clue as of now,planning to manage with Asst-ships and here and there money.Apparently I didn't save up a penny in the last two years!


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello fellow international applicants! I'm wondering, did you guys fill out that financial certification form for intl. students already? It says your supposed to send it in with your application, but I really don't know yet how I'm going to pay for it. Any insights? Thanks : )


----------



## dabbu (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey MJS11,

I showed a financial certification, an Affidavit of support and bank balance of $50k , I had take money from kith & kin and showed, kept the money in the bank for like 2 months and returned it, and ya I ended up paying interest of around $5k for all this money moving!


----------



## Ananthak1412 (Mar 29, 2010)

> Originally posted by dabbu:
> Hey MJS11,
> 
> I showed a financial certification, an Affidavit of support and bank balance of $50k , I had take money from kith & kin and showed, kept the money in the bank for like 2 months and returned it, and ya I ended up paying interest of around $5k for all this money moving!



Well.. i dint send them any certification of finances. i asked them if i could defer that until after i get admitted they said yes.. but they said that it was REQUIRED for my complete admission if accepted and that otherwise my admission may be cancelled.

I am planning to do the same what dabbu did. but instead of kith and kin, my father knows a few contacts from his office who put $50k in the bank for a day get all statements and remove them after a while. they charge about $300 for the whole thing. 

@Dabbu

yeah.. im planning pretty much the same. My father said he could arrange about $15k and the rest i have to cough up myself doing whatever. 
And lol... ur username in telugu means MONEY.. DABBU


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the quick responses. That is some intense money moving! 

Good to know that I can defer all this financial stuff until the moment of admission (by that time I should have it figured out).


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ugh, dammit! I just found out that my TOEFL scores aren't valid anymore, and I emailed Chapman if it was OK to send a copy of my old test report for the application (and retake it if needed). But they basically told me that my application will not be reviewed until I have retaken the test! "the department will still continue to review applications completed after the deadline on a space available basis." WTF?! That pretty much means I have no chance. SUCKKKK. Why would I even apply now? 

Sorry about ranting.


----------



## Jane_ (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear that MJS11... Is it possible to take the upcoming TOEFL or IELTS and make it in time? They offer more than one test every month here in my country. Try talk to the professors and explain your situation. Hope Chapman can make an exception in this case.


----------



## peacemaker (Mar 30, 2010)

> Originally posted by Ananthak1412:
> I dont really know if it is common.. im 21 and i started at 16..



No wonder India stands no. 1 in making more no. of movies every year

I watched one Indian movie last year (Sheru 
khen movie). The movie was well blended with story, comedy, dance, songs, fights (actress was also gorgeous). Movie was lengthy though...close to 3 hours.


----------



## Silverlenz (Mar 30, 2010)

> Originally posted by MJS11:
> Ugh, dammit! I just found out that my TOEFL scores aren't valid anymore, and I emailed Chapman if it was OK to send a copy of my old test report for the application (and retake it if needed). But they basically told me that my application will not be reviewed until I have retaken the test! "the department will still continue to review applications completed after the deadline on a space available basis." WTF?! That pretty much means I have no chance. SUCKKKK. Why would I even apply now?
> 
> Sorry about ranting.



Sorry, 

MJS11-I really hope they make an exception in your case. Is there anyway you can take the test before April 1st in your country or a neighboring country?

SilverLenz


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks Silver. The first available test date is April 24th... I'm gonna try and call the test center tomorrow and see if they can squeeze me in, but I'm not hopeful. I think I'll also give Chapman a call, just so they can hear I actually speak English. 

It would simply suck too much if I lose out because of TOEFL. I mean, come on, universe! I scored 119 out of 120 points last time. Cut me some slack


----------



## Ananthak1412 (Mar 30, 2010)

ha ha.. thats a typical bollywood movie ur talking about. Its like a recipe.. some of everything. But these days we have some awesome movies coming out from the stable and they are not just song and dance. 

Some recent movies id recco (off the top of my head) : Dev D, wednesday, vinnaithandi viruvaaya, antaheen, black friday, company, aa naluguru, swades..

I know many people absolutely detest people breaking into dance and song in the middle of the movie.. to be honest i detest the dance too sometimes.. but the songs have real powerful meaning and one should really know the language to have a deep understanding of its inclusion. tis one of the most effective methods of telling people something thats beyond the screen with a lot of philosophy. Im fine with dance too but it should suit the mood. I was pleasantly surprised to see the lead in 500 days of summer break into a jig in the middle..


----------



## Ananthak1412 (Mar 30, 2010)

@mjs11

I think the 119 thing should scale things in your favor a bit. Properly explain them the whole thing and ask them to take an exception in your case... 
good luck with it!


----------



## drenchedry (Mar 30, 2010)

Indian movies are formula based for the audience, who do not even question the film makers. Rarely do they experiment. Talent rarely reaches the surface.


----------



## New2you (Mar 30, 2010)

This may be a stupid question, but of the people who have already been accepted, did any of you get accepted without an interview?


----------



## wyy123 (Mar 30, 2010)

On the phone about production program right now. Producing I mean.


----------



## cinespur (Mar 30, 2010)

I got in without an interview.  I think it may depend on what discipline you're applying to.


----------



## New2you (Mar 30, 2010)

I applied for screenwriting, how about you Cinespur?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 30, 2010)

Interviews are mostly for directors and producers I believe. I got in without an interview much like all the other editors and cinematographers.


----------



## cinespur (Mar 30, 2010)

Cinematography.  I don't know about screenwriters.  Unless you've gotten a "no", then keep your head up since technically you could submit an application tomorrow and still be eligible.  I know how much waiting sucks, esp. because I applied to only one other school, got rejected (I expected it), and have been waiting on Chapman for awhile.


----------



## LadyTee (Mar 30, 2010)

I got a call from Chapman today. I applied to the producing program and I have an interview next week. So I guess some disciplines do require an interview.


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sent in my stuff today. With some good karma from me and the postal service man. 

Thanks everyone for the support in this thread! Hope we'll all hear some positive news soon. Anyone else applied for the regular deadline, or  is it just priority peepz here?


----------



## DJ (Mar 31, 2010)

I interviewed on Monday for producing.  Just waiting for that response on webadvisor...


----------



## VT_Film (Mar 31, 2010)

I got the regular deadline too, MSJ11.  You're not alone.


----------



## Johnny206 (Mar 31, 2010)

For all those who have interviewed for Producing or Directing, whom were you interviewed by and what was said by them after the interview was completed "We will be in touch?"


----------



## drenchedry (Mar 31, 2010)

do we get the web advisor id once they received our material, how does this work?


----------



## Rushmoreman (Mar 31, 2010)

@Johnny

As far as I know, I'm the only person on this board who was called about directing and it wasn't an interview, Andrew Lane just called to say he liked my application and wanted to know if I had any plans to come down to check out Chapman.  So, I've made plans to go visit, and will meet with him there after taking a tour and sitting in on some classes.  So, in all probability, they haven't accepted any directing applicants yet.  And my web advisor hasn't changed either.  Since there are only 14 slots for directors, you'll probably get a call before you know anything.


----------



## drenchedry (Mar 31, 2010)

regular deadline here too.


----------



## Ananthak1412 (Mar 31, 2010)

Once you finish your online application and submit... you get the acknowledgment along with a PIN and username for webadvisor. Incase u dont, just call them up and they will take you thru setting up a webadvisor account. 

Hope that helped.

cheers


----------



## Ananthak1412 (Mar 31, 2010)

Continuing @johnny
And what did they ask?


----------



## Johnny206 (Mar 31, 2010)

I was interviewed, I know they have accepted 2 so far to Directing


----------



## Johnny206 (Mar 31, 2010)

Why would you wait for the regular deadline, doesnt make sense to me?


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 31, 2010)

Johnny, I did the regular deadline because I didn't have time to complete my application before Feb 1st. I work a full time job so it's hard to find time to work on apps. That's also why I only applied to two schools this year. If I had chosen to do it before Feb 1st, I wouldn't have been very confident in what I sent in, whereas I feel pretty good about it now. 

Otoh, it does kind of suck that this is also the year that half the world decided to apply to film school, so they already got a lot more applicants for the priority deadline. Anyway, I hope (and believe) they'll still evaluate the regular deadline applications with the same eye.


----------



## Johnny206 (Mar 31, 2010)

I was just curious


----------



## DJ (Mar 31, 2010)

I interviewed with Alex Rose.  I toured the campus in December and met her then, and then just interviewed on Monday.  To me, it didn't feel like a formal interview, just that they want to see that you are who your application says you are.


----------



## MJS11 (Mar 31, 2010)

I thought for sure that said Axel Rose. I'm like OMG CHAPMAN HAS AXEL ROSE!


----------



## Johnny206 (Mar 31, 2010)

DJ, what did Alex have to say at the end of your interview?


----------



## wyy123 (Mar 31, 2010)

I talked to Barbara Doyle for Producing.


----------



## Johnny206 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wyy123,

You get in?


----------



## dabbu (Mar 31, 2010)

> Originally posted by Ananthak1412:
> 
> 
> > Originally posted by dabbu:
> ...


----------



## dabbu (Mar 31, 2010)

> Originally posted by peacemaker:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Ananthak1412:
> I dont really know if it is common.. im 21 and i started at 16..



No wonder India stands no. 1 in making more no. of movies every year

I watched one Indian movie last year (Sheru 
khen movie). The movie was well blended with story, comedy, dance, songs, fights (actress was also gorgeous). Movie was lengthy though...close to 3 hours. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Good to see Indian Movies discussed in this forum.A heartening ting.Btw I don't completely support the system either.There a whole lot of stupid senseless crap movies,but at this day it's improving and a lot of sensible filmmakers are coming in.Anantha,nice to see you've mentioned some good movies here.


----------



## dabbu (Mar 31, 2010)

> Originally posted by MJS11:
> Thanks Silver. The first available test date is April 24th... I'm gonna try and call the test center tomorrow and see if they can squeeze me in, but I'm not hopeful. I think I'll also give Chapman a call, just so they can hear I actually speak English.
> 
> It would simply suck too much if I lose out because of TOEFL. I mean, come on, universe! I scored 119 out of 120 points last time. Cut me some slack



Hey MSJ,

Sorry for the late response,I am really sorry about your situation,but peace out pal,shouldn't be an issue.The just hang you around for the sake of it,you can explain themn of your situation and if your creative package is strong enough I'm sure you'll be considered.Don't worry.All the best.


----------



## DJ (Mar 31, 2010)

@Johnny she just said it was a pleasure meeting with me, that they don't admit any producers without interviewing them, and that we will hear something by the end of April.  I could have taken it the wrong way, but it almost seemed as though she was talking to me like I was already accepted.


----------



## Johnny206 (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah I had the same general feeling from my Directing interview


----------



## Rushmoreman (Apr 1, 2010)

Johnny, 

who interviewed you and had you visited Chapman before you got the call?


----------



## Johnny206 (Apr 1, 2010)

Who has interviewed for Directing?


----------



## gaelusna (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I applied early action for Editing. My webadvisor just changed to "admission approved". I think I'm in!


----------



## MJS11 (Apr 1, 2010)

@ dabbu, thanks for the kind words : )

@ everyone: Did you all get your webadvisor info right after submitting your application? I submitted a couple days ago and haven't gotten it yet. Just thought I'd ask before bugging them about it...


----------



## apex (Apr 1, 2010)

i think i am out, it says "decision complete" without anything else.

at least i know.


----------



## MJS11 (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh no, I'm sorry apex. There's a bunch of us in the chat room if you want to vent/speculate.


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 1, 2010)

Admission Approved for producing, although I was told on the phone already a few days ago.  Hooray, congrats to all others who got in already!


----------



## cinespur (Apr 1, 2010)

Apex - Hang tough.  If Chapman's the only school you applied to or want to get in, you may be wait listed.  Otherwise, sorry to see that.

Wyy - Congrats.  Looks like producers and directors are getting theirs now.


----------



## PianoRocknRoll (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm an applicant for screenwriting- it STILL says decision pending. Have any screenwriting applicants (IN the states) been accepted? Did you interview if so?


----------



## useyourheadset (Apr 1, 2010)

> Originally posted by PianoRocknRoll:
> I'm an applicant for screenwriting- it STILL says decision pending. Have any screenwriting applicants (IN the states) been accepted? Did you interview if so?



accepted over phone a few weeks ago for screenwriting. Wasn't an interview but more a call to see if I had accepted somewhere else yet. After talking a while they made a scholarship offer so I accepted! Few days later admission accepted appeared on my webadvisor!


----------



## DJ (Apr 1, 2010)

webadvisor just changed to admission accepted!!!


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 1, 2010)

So does anyone know if we'll get financial aid stuff with our letters?


----------



## LadyTee (Apr 1, 2010)

Congratulations to everyone that is already accepted to Chapman! =)

I'm still waiting. I have my interview next week for producing. =)


----------



## Johnny206 (Apr 1, 2010)

My Webadvisor changed today to "Admitted Accepted" applied for Directing


----------



## Ananthak1412 (Apr 1, 2010)

> Originally posted by Johnny206:
> My Webadvisor changed today to "Admitted Accepted" applied for Directing



Congrats! 

Also... did they notify you before calling up for the interview or did they directly call you? Coz me being an international student, i may have a prob with timings...


----------



## MJS11 (Apr 1, 2010)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## cinespur (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats Johnny.  Nice to see a fellow member of the PNW doin' work.  I did undergrad at UW, so I know all about the 206.


----------



## Jeffrey01 (Apr 2, 2010)

For those who already got accepted on Webadvisor, when did you apply? I mailed everything on February 1, and mine still says "decision pending".


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 2, 2010)

I applied way, way back.  In November, I think.


----------



## DJ (Apr 2, 2010)

all my stuff was in by february 1 i think


----------



## New2you (Apr 2, 2010)

I applied back before Feb 1st and mine still says "decision pending" too. Don't lose hope guys!


----------



## PianoRocknRoll (Apr 3, 2010)

Same here. I guess no news is good news?


----------



## useyourheadset (Apr 3, 2010)

applied for screenwriting.  sent in application in december. was accepted over the phone few weeks ago, received official letter last week and mailed in my deposit!


----------



## Johnny206 (Apr 3, 2010)

Yo, I mailed my app in on Feb 1st.  Cinespur I went to Seattle U for undergrad, have you heard from Chapman?


----------



## cinespur (Apr 3, 2010)

I got accepted about a week ago for cinematography.  Now I'm planning on paying a visit soon before they clean me out.


----------



## Silverlenz (Apr 3, 2010)

> Advanced Search
> New Since your Last Visit
> Active Filmmaking Topics:	Â
> Boston University 2010 - Dead Honky (66)
> ...



Congrats to all of you who got accepted. 

SilverLenz


----------



## drenchedry (Apr 5, 2010)

I just got an email that all the documents need to be sent. This is weird considering I have sent in all the required material. I later called them up, because my documents reached on April 1st, it will take time for them to process the application and that the email i got was an automated message. Did anyone else get any such email.


----------



## PianoRocknRoll (Apr 5, 2010)

My webadvisor status just changed to Decision complete. I assume I'm rejected. :-(


----------



## bluegreen (Apr 5, 2010)

same here. it might mean waitlisted or something else though...


----------



## keith2110 (Apr 5, 2010)

> Originally posted by drenchedry:
> I just got an email that all the documents need to be sent. This is weird considering I have sent in all the required material. I later called them up, because my documents reached on April 1st, it will take time for them to process the application and that the email i got was an automated message. Did anyone else get any such email.



I applied in December, and the same thing happened to me. I think it happens because they enter your name in the computer before entering your documents, so the computer automatically sends out that letter as if your documents are missing. You'll get a webadvisor letter soon, if you haven't already, and you can check online whether or not your documents arrived.


----------



## apex (Apr 5, 2010)

I received the "decision complete" on webadvisor as well.  I called and I was told they would call/email with the results either today or tomorrow.  I told them I had to know because I have other programs waiting on my decision--which is true... 

I will let you all know what I find out.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 5, 2010)

First of all:
Congratulations to all of you that got into Chapman in your respective emphasis. Note that if you decide not to go to Chapman or other school choices, don't forget to inform the office that you have declined their offer so that you can open up the slot they have for you to other students who are waitlisted. 

Secondly:
To those who are still waiting, You will find out soon. Don't stress about it. It'll make it worse than expected if you get all wound up about the decision. Good luck and Best wishes.


----------



## brittak (Apr 5, 2010)

Got a call this morning for Directing. We did a short, casual interview, and ended with him saying he was passing my application on with a recommendation for admission. So, not a "yes" yet, but I'm getting there.

Does financial aid information come at the same time as the admission decision?


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 5, 2010)

Congrats brittak,

I was wondering the same thing about the financial aid information.  Just got to wait for the acceptance packets to come in I guess.


----------



## DJ (Apr 5, 2010)

does anyone know how the financial aid packages work?  I haven't even graduated undergrad yet (i do in June), but my parents paid for that.  i'm responsible for paying for grad school myself, so i hope they're generous...or at least i hope i can get enough loans to pay for rent, food, etc because i have like no money saved.  i do plan on getting a job, but i also need time for school.


----------



## LadyTee (Apr 5, 2010)

I am hoping to get into Chapman Producing program.

I was wondering from a Chapman student's perspective is it possible to work while being in the program? How intense is the work load the first and second year?

Thanks =)


----------



## cinespur (Apr 5, 2010)

I just recently received the acceptance letter.  It says, "hey, congrats...now give us $1000 in 10 days."  There's no mention of financial aid, so I'm following up on that.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 6, 2010)

I though it was a $300 deposit with 14 days to make a decision (from the date you receive the letter)


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 6, 2010)

I think it's been $1000 for a while, at least since last year.  I'm still waiting for my packet to come in the mail, but that's what I get for living so far away.


----------



## Johnny206 (Apr 6, 2010)

Brittak did you go to UW, Seattle U?


----------



## Johnny206 (Apr 6, 2010)

I just spoke to Chapman and the deposit is only $200


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh my bad, thanks johnny that is a much better deposit price than what I was told.


----------



## useyourheadset (Apr 6, 2010)

Deposit is $1,000. but it could be different for different disciplines or based on any scholarships you received, who knows.


----------



## brittak (Apr 6, 2010)

@Johnny206

PM'd ya.


----------



## brittak (Apr 6, 2010)

General question to those already admitted:

How long after you interviewed did it take before your webadvisor changed?


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 6, 2010)

I think two days after my phone call my webadvisor changed.


----------



## Johnny206 (Apr 6, 2010)

Mine changed a week later


----------



## Johnny206 (Apr 6, 2010)

Who all is admitted for Directing, gonna need a roommate down there?


----------



## DJ (Apr 6, 2010)

i interviewed on a monday and webadvisor changed thursday.


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 6, 2010)

My deposit is $1000 for Producing.


----------



## DJ (Apr 6, 2010)

@wyy with your admission packet, did you get any information about loans/financial aid?  i'm going to need to take out some serious loans and i guess I need to seriously figure that out soon.


----------



## bluegreen (Apr 6, 2010)

has anyone been placed into their 2nd choice? or gotten further info after getting the "decision complete" status?


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 6, 2010)

I didn't get the admission packet just the e-mail that said congrats, your official letter will be mailed by the end of this week and is on the way along with other stuff including how to pay your $1000 deposit.


----------



## DJ (Apr 6, 2010)

ok cool.  when did your webadvisor change to admission accepted?  i'm just trying to create a time table so I know when to expect things because i haven't received the email yet...


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 6, 2010)

April 1st I think.


----------



## DJ (Apr 6, 2010)

that's when mine changed.  it changed like last thursday evening.  maybe i should call them.


----------



## Johnny206 (Apr 6, 2010)

I got the email tonight, $1,000 Jesus . . .


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 6, 2010)

First step into debt.  At least it goes towards tuition.


----------



## LadyTee (Apr 7, 2010)

Got accepted to Producing Program today =)


----------



## DJ (Apr 7, 2010)

@lady congrats.  did u get the email, or did it just change on webadvisor?


----------



## LadyTee (Apr 7, 2010)

@DJ thanks! It changed on web advisor this afternoon.


----------



## Johnny206 (Apr 7, 2010)

Who else is directing?


----------



## Ananthak1412 (Apr 7, 2010)

> Originally posted by Johnny206:
> Who else is directing?



I am. Still waiting for the decision. Called them yesterday they said the admission process just started so dont worry. 

But i got rejected to Ohio. I may have to hear the same here...!


----------



## Silverlenz (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Ananthak1412. I got rejected from Ohio for the second time. My letter came in about two weeks ago. I hope things panout for you at Chapman. 

SilverLenz


----------



## DJ (Apr 8, 2010)

does anyone know if you can call to find out if your acceptance packet has been sent yet?


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 8, 2010)

They told me that all the packets would be sent by the end of this week (whether or not it reaches you this week, I dunno).  

Also, Congrats LadyTee!


----------



## apex (Apr 8, 2010)

It's official: Rejected.

I had to hound them for answer for about 2 weeks for them to send me an email, but at least I know.  FSU it is then, and I am pleased (unless NYU Asia does something crazy and gives me a full ride or something 

Good luck to everyone else and congrats to all the people who got in!


----------



## Johnny206 (Apr 9, 2010)

@Apex Sorry man, look on the brightside, there are plenty of people who were not admitted to any film schools this year


----------



## Ananthak1412 (Apr 9, 2010)

hows that the bright side...?


----------



## bluegreen (Apr 9, 2010)

sorry to hear that Apex. did you have a 2nd choice?


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 9, 2010)

Got my physical letter today.  10 days to deposit $1000.

The bright side is that even though apex got rejected from Chapman, he got into FSU.


----------



## drenchedry (Apr 9, 2010)

You guys gotta stay positive. Stop looking at this in a stereotype manner, you will become a kick arse film maker even if you dont make it to your favourite film school.


----------



## Ananthak1412 (Apr 9, 2010)

hey of course... i dint mean it that way.. filmschool's just another way of getting there..


----------



## Johnny206 (Apr 9, 2010)

Exactly, some people would do just about anything to be accepted to any of the mentioned Film schools on this site, let alone Chapman. Apex, kick ass at FSU, it is still an amazing school


----------



## apex (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah, I am pumped about FSU.  It is going to be a blast and I know I am going to learn a ton.

I wish all you Chapman folks the best!  You will do great things!


----------



## weekendwarrior (Apr 10, 2010)

Got my acceptance in the mail today. In for producing and couldn't be more thrilled!


----------



## LadyTee (Apr 10, 2010)

@weekendwarrior congrats! I received my letter in the mail yesterday for producing


So what is everyone doing as regards to housing?
I may end up renting a 3 bedroom house wlking distance from the campus.. will need room mates.

BTW the deposit amount is not the business!


----------



## DJ (Apr 10, 2010)

i haven't gotten my packet yet, and i'm worried about not getting my deposit in on time since i'm from the east coast.  how many days do we have to send in the money?


----------



## LadyTee (Apr 10, 2010)

@DJ My letter said 10 days from the day you received the letter...


----------



## DJ (Apr 10, 2010)

@lady is there a way to deposit it directly online or do we have to send in a check?  also, is there a number with your info you could give me?  the reason i'm asking is because i'm constantly back and forth between my apartment in philly and my parents house, and all of the mail i've been getting from chapman has been going to my place in philly, but there really isn't a "mailbox," so my mail gets scattered.  i'm worried my acceptance info will get lost, so i'm just thinking about other options...


----------



## LadyTee (Apr 10, 2010)

@DJ I believe it's a check we have to send in.


----------



## LadyTee (Apr 10, 2010)

@ DJ I sent you a private message about where you can reach me at and everything.


----------



## solojones (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey guys. I'm just finishing up my first year as a grad directing student here at Chapman, and I remembered that a year ago everyone was freaking out about admissions. So I decided to check back in here. Congrats to all of you who were admitted! 

If you guys have any questions about the program, the area, financing, etc. please ask away. My brother is also graduating with his MFA in Cinematography, so I'm pretty familiar with the workings of the program by now


----------



## LadyTee (Apr 10, 2010)

@solojones hey! I was accepted into the producing program. Wanted to know when I should expect to get financial aid stuff.. also are there any scholarships that chapman offers?


----------



## Johnny206 (Apr 10, 2010)

Anyone else in for directing yet?


----------



## New2you (Apr 10, 2010)

Last updated 3/22/10, my webadvisor says "File Complete, Decision Pending." I'm screenwriting. I'm starting to feel very cold and alone...


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey new2you, when did you send in all your materials?


----------



## drenchedry (Apr 11, 2010)

my application is incomplete it says, few of the documents have been accepted while some still are not. I am worried as I am sure that all the required documents reached their admissions office. I applied for the priority deadline.


----------



## New2you (Apr 11, 2010)

I sent on my application and materials back in January.


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 11, 2010)

Well all I can say is don't give up hope.

Drenchedry sometimes they just take a little while to file everything.


----------



## Ananthak1412 (Apr 11, 2010)

> Originally posted by wyy123:
> Well all I can say is don't give up hope.
> 
> Drenchedry sometimes they just take a little while to file everything.



@drenchedry 

Please call them up and ask them for the a clarification. I'm pretty sure, that your file wont be sent to the film department and will remain at the graduate admissions office till it is complete. You may be losing out on valuable time.

I sent in my application by Feb 1st but, my Toefl scores dint reach them until 10-15 Feb. It was pushed to the Department only after the file was complete or so i was told.

Good luck!


----------



## cinespur (Apr 11, 2010)

drenchedry - Unless you get an e-mail saying that there are some missing documents, you probably don't have anything to worry about.  I got an e-mail a long time ago from Eva asking for information I didn't put on the university's app., so she'd probably ask you if you were missing something.  My webadvisor said I didn't have my third reference in, but I got in, so obviously they had it.  So, I would have faith that everything's fine.

On a side note, I'm mailing my deposit tomorrow, so I'll be there in the fall.


----------



## Johnny206 (Apr 11, 2010)

Mailing my deposit in on Wednesday or Thursday.  Has anyone thought about housing?


----------



## Danielldrummond (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey there guys

I know this is the section for graduate students, but the undergraduate section is so dead I'm pretty sure I will not get any replies there.

Turns out, I've been accepted to Chapman for the Screenwriting BA program.  So we'll probably meet eventually.

Right now I'm trying to decide between Chapman and the University of Kansas. I know, I know, Kansas is not the first (or second, or third) place that comes to mind when one thinks of studying film, but overall, KU is a much better university than Chapman. But, obviously, Dodge College is way, way, way better thank KU film department.

Thing is that, as a undergrad, I want a diverse education, I want to study other languages, cultures, history, participate in a study abroad program, spend hours at the library, talking with the heads of other departments about all sorts of thing, etc.

My interest for the academics is as strong as my interest for production. And even though KU film program may be mediocre (altough the Fiske guide lists is as a unusually strong Film program. go figures) the university as a whole is amazing. 

When it comes to Chapman, we all know the film school is superb. But what about the rest of the university? Are there any strong programs in the humanities?

I've got to make a decision by thursday, so ANY help right now would be extremely appreciated.


----------



## Rushmoreman (Apr 12, 2010)

Dude -- you want to be a writer.  Nobody can teach you how to write.  Go to the better school that's going to teach you about the world.  Or better yet, don't go to school and go walk the land.  

If you think you want to be a screenwriter, Chapman has the location, but other than that, it's only you who can teach yourself how to write.  The way you do that is to read, write, and travel and live.  Kerouac, Ginsberg, and the whole Beat gang dropped out of Columbia to ride around the country and do drugs and get laid.  Sounds better than screenwriting school.


----------



## New2you (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a friend who went to university of Kansas, and he said that he got a pretty crappy education when it comes to film. He said that although he was majoring in film, the department had no equipment,  so his whole education was in film theory with no experiance in production. He graduated 2 years ago, moved back to VA, and has been living at home with his parents (unemployed) and has been doing various unpaid internsips to try and get some experiance / build a resume. If I were you, I'd go to Chapman. 

On the other side of the coin, if you talk to most of us potential grad students you'll find that we didn't get our BAs in Film. Mine is in English with a minor in Creative Writing. And I don't think it's a bad idea to have experiance in disiplines other than Film. Afterall, you gave to have something to write about to write a script. So if you do decide to go to KU, maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea to chose another major and then come back to film for grad school. Most grad schools don't require you have your BA in film. Just a thought.


----------



## Danielldrummond (Apr 12, 2010)

> Originally posted by New2you:
> I have a friend who went to university of Kansas, and he said that he got a pretty crappy education when it comes to film. He said that although he was majoring in film, the department had no equipment,  so his whole education was in film theory with no experiance in production. He graduated 2 years ago, moved back to VA, and has been living at home with his parents (unemployed) and has been doing various unpaid internsips to try and get some experiance / build a resume. If I were you, I'd go to Chapman.
> 
> On the other side of the coin, if you talk to most of us potential grad students you'll find that we didn't get our BAs in Film. Mine is in English with a minor in Creative Writing. And I don't think it's a bad idea to have experiance in disiplines other than Film. Afterall, you gave to have something to write about to write a script. So if you do decide to go to KU, maybe it wouldn't be a bad idea to chose another major and then come back to film for grad school. Most grad schools don't require you have your BA in film. Just a thought.



Thanks a lot for your insight New2you, really appreciate it. I just found out one can also minor in Game Development at Chapman, so that's a plus for me, since Game Writing is also a interest of mine. 

Besides, Chapman also has French, which is the language I was planning to study at KU. And the piece of the cake: Both would cost the same for me to attend. I think Chapman it is.


----------



## DJ (Apr 12, 2010)

@daniel my undergrad degree will be in business with a minor in law and a minor in film.  you might want to look into doing a minor in film and a degree in something that will diversify you a little.


----------



## Danielldrummond (Apr 12, 2010)

> Originally posted by DJ:
> @daniel my undergrad degree will be in business with a minor in law and a minor in film.  you might want to look into doing a minor in film and a degree in something that will diversify you a little.



Oh yes, the "get a undergrad in something else and then go to grad film school" approach.

I do think that is a great approach, and truth is, I would do it if I could. My situation, however, is a bit different than most here. I am a Brazilian citizen, and being a undergrad international is the worst possible thing when it comes to financial aid (since you are not eligible for federal/state aid). Fortunately, I managed to get selected by the Institute of International Education for their Study America: Undergrad Program. I thanks, to that, I got a very generous scholarship at Chapman. 

I can't get any loans, since a US resident signatary is required, and so this is a one in a  lifetime opportunity for me. And therefore I must take this chance to study my main interest.

But I do agree about how important you pool of knowledge is when it comes to the stories you tell. That's what I think is so important to go to a college that excels in departments other than Film o/


----------



## DJ (Apr 12, 2010)

chapman has a great film program, as you know, but i'm not sure about their other liberal arts concentrations.  they do have a good business school and a good law school from what i've heard.    if film is your passion, i would say stick with chapman because you'll be able to make great films there and be at the center of the industry.  good luck in deciding.


----------



## Danielldrummond (Apr 12, 2010)

> Originally posted by DJ:
> chapman has a great film program, as you know, but i'm not sure about their other liberal arts concentrations.  they do have a good business school and a good law school from what i've heard.    if film is your passion, i would say stick with chapman because you'll be able to make great films there and be at the center of the industry.  good luck in deciding.



Thanks DJ. I'm really leaning towards Chapman (REALLY LEANING). I think the reason I'm considering KU so much is because I have lived there for a year, know the people, know the campus. The OC is uncharted terrytory for me, but all logical factors point at Chapman.


----------



## asr (Apr 12, 2010)

sent you a private message, Johnny206!


----------



## useyourheadset (Apr 12, 2010)

has anyone received their financial aid info? I was told my scholarship amount but haven't heard anything from financial aid office.


----------



## DJ (Apr 12, 2010)

how did u find out if u got a scholarship or not?


----------



## useyourheadset (Apr 12, 2010)

Was told on phone when called by school few weeks ago


----------



## Danielldrummond (Apr 13, 2010)

Does Chapman religious affiliation finds its way into the curriculum?


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 13, 2010)

what do you mean? are you referring to Chapman offering classes that are religion specific or do you mean interference of religion in classes. If it's the latter, then no, all the films that I've seen have ranged from non-religious, to very religious, to antichrist and there has been no conflict with the school.
I hope that helps.


----------



## Danielldrummond (Apr 13, 2010)

> Originally posted by Mike_V:
> what do you mean? are you referring to Chapman offering classes that are religion specific or do you mean interference of religion in classes. If it's the latter, then no, all the films that I've seen have ranged from non-religious, to very religious, to antichrist and there has been no conflict with the school.
> I hope that helps.



I mean, are religion classes required? AS far as I know, they are not. But I don't really understant the nature of Chapman's religious affiliation. CollegeBoard lists Chapman as a 
"Christian Church (Disciples Of Christ)". I just wonder how is that relevant.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 13, 2010)

for undergrad students there are requirements for certain classes *like a liberal arts concept*, but as grad students there are no such classes.


----------



## StageMom (Apr 13, 2010)

@solojones and Mike_V
     Could you please tell us a little more about your experiences during your first year. Solojones, since my daughter will be in the Cinematography program, do you think you brother could share a few tips and thoughts? Congrats to him on his upcoming graduation. Where can we see his thesis film?

@Johnny206
     You are smart to start thinking about housing. I have family in the area and have been there a few times. There is another thread from last year titled LIVING@CHAPMAN which we should revive. There is some very good advice and info from "airwindfire" on page 2 and 3 that holds true. 

I've been doing some checking and here are a couple of things to know:
Grad student housing is 
-by waitlist, then first come first serve after ten students on the waitlist are called for each availability, 
-very expensive, 
-in apartments over campus storage garages or nicely renovated small 1920's homes near campus

Within 1/2 mile to 2 miles of campus there are several apartment complexes for rentals. Apartments, townhouses and homes for rent are slightly more affordable in the neighboring areas (2 to 5 miles form campus)of Tustin, Garden Grove, and parts of Anaheim (not near Disneyland or the glitzy upscale urban renewal areas). It gets more expensive in Irvine and as you progress toward the south and beach areas.

     My daughter weighed her choices, decided on Chapman, and mailed her deposit today. We will be passing through in mid-May (18-19th)and spending two days looking at housing options. She will probably be looking for a non-smoking, substance and alcohol free, prferrrably female roommate to share a two bedroom, (hopefully two bath and two parking) condo within 3 miles of campus.

     If you like, I will post notes on what we see in the LIVING@CHAPMAN thread.


----------



## MJS11 (Apr 13, 2010)

@Johnny206 and StageMom - Though I'm still waiting to hear (applied for regular deadline) I'd definitely be interested in any housing info or roommate possibilities if I do get in! Good idea to revive the housing thread to stay in touch about this!


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 14, 2010)

My experience so far is that life is real busy. I used to be an avid gamer and as soon as Chapman started, all my games grinded to a halt so fast I had a week of repercussion.
As an Editor, I love it here, we get to do alot of work that helps us learn about the other aspects of film making and appreciating it.
Depending on your class size (that refers to how many students for each emphasis) you can either have more work or less work. My experience is that when you are to go on cycles, find out who the director is and talk to them early so that you can get the position you want in the crew.

As to finding living quarters, I highly suggest going to www.rent.com or those kind of sites. They offer you great information and makes life much easier to figure out. I also want to note that very very very few people get the grad housing and it is usually prioritized for those students who have a family, so I highly suggest you find an apartment on your own.  I personally live in the Garden Grove area, almost beyond walking distance from The Block and it's awesome. It's about a 8min drive from my apartment to Dodge. I hope that information helps.... 
If you have any other questions, don't hesitate, so send me a pm or just keep asking


----------



## DJ (Apr 14, 2010)

@ mike_v 

is there enough time to work at all?  i'm in the producing program, and i'm probably going to need some sort of income.  otherwise, i guess i'll need to take out enough loans to cover rent, food, etc.  is this an available option too?


----------



## Danielldrummond (Apr 14, 2010)

> Originally posted by Mike_V:
> My experience so far is that life is real busy. I used to be an avid gamer and as soon as Chapman started, all my games grinded to a halt so fast I had a week of repercussion.
> As an Editor, I love it here, we get to do alot of work that helps us learn about the other aspects of film making and appreciating it.
> Depending on your class size (that refers to how many students for each emphasis) you can either have more work or less work. My experience is that when you are to go on cycles, find out who the director is and talk to them early so that you can get the position you want in the crew.
> ...



Hey Mike V, I am also considering taking a few Editing courses as elective, mainly because I thought it was a good way to at least learn something about the other aspects of filmmaking.

My question, however, is about Dodge courses' fees. Only now did I learn one has to pay between $75 and $300 dollars for each Dodge course, in ADDITION to tuition. Are these costs estimated on their Academic Year Cost estimates? I suppose these costs can get pretty high for a production major.


----------



## StageMom (Apr 14, 2010)

@danielldrummond

     just a word of caution talking about the course fee and tuition structure... as I understand you are an undergrad, right, please do not confuse the grad students on this forum by discussing your tuition structure... undergrads pay on a per credit basis for some classes. Grad students pay a flat fee per semester of their respective program, plus a few other fees. Here is the link to the tuition section http://www.chapman.edu/sbs/tuition/FeeInfo1.asp


----------



## Danielldrummond (Apr 14, 2010)

> Originally posted by StageMom:
> @danielldrummond
> 
> just a word of caution talking about the course fee and tuition structure... as I understand you are an undergrad, right, please do not confuse the grad students on this forum by discussing your tuition structure... undergrads pay on a per credit basis for some classes. Grad students pay a flat fee per semester of their respective program, plus a few other fees. Here is the link to the tuition section http://www.chapman.edu/sbs/tuition/FeeInfo1.asp




Hi StageMom. Yes, I understand the differences between the grad and undergrad fees, but I thought both had to pay for the Dodge courses fees, am I wrong?

Also, could you clarify if these values listed on the link you posted are per year or semester? I know the tuition is oer semester, but I'm not sure about the housing.

Thanks for the help o/


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 14, 2010)

I called Alex Rose about financial aid.   She said I got a fellowship.  Will help out a bit.  Still having to take out loans.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 14, 2010)

DJ, there is time to work, but you will lose whatever life you have left, which i can tell you..is not alot... so if you are willing to sacrifice your social life after all the school work you will be getting, then yes, you should be able to do it, but do not expect to have any free time for yourself save eating and sleeping.

Daniel, I would love to help you there, but since you are an undergrad, I do not know the structure of courses. You guys have similar courses but many of them are also different. 
At the grad level there is a "totem pole" of course availability based on your emphasis. The higher up on the pole you are the more classes you have access to, including the ones from other emphasis.


----------



## MJS11 (Apr 14, 2010)

Starting to lose hope over here... my additional application materials still haven't arrived. Gah, now I'm wishing I just paid the 80+ euros to have it FedExed. STUPID.


----------



## Silverlenz (Apr 15, 2010)

MJS11,
Please don't lose hope. You should call the graduate admission office if you haven't done so already. Maybe they can find out what's going on.

SilverLenz


----------



## Johnny206 (Apr 15, 2010)

Accepted for directing, gonna need a roommate, anyone else?


----------



## MJS11 (Apr 15, 2010)

Silverlenz, thanks for the support! I think it helped because it looks like my materials finally arrived. Now the wait begins : )


----------



## Silverlenz (Apr 15, 2010)

Looks like I'm going to have to play the Lotto tonight. Glad I could help MJS..

SilverLenz


----------



## drenchedry (Apr 15, 2010)

count me in as well, damn


----------



## Silverlenz (Apr 15, 2010)

My application is complete and says decision pending..

SilverLenz


----------



## LRic54 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi,
After days of checking, today, it changed to "decision complete". Does that mean I have been rejected? I haven't received any communication.
Frederic


----------



## Silverlenz (Apr 15, 2010)

It means exactly what webadvisor says,

"A note from the Office of Admission: When your status in WebAdvisor changes from Decision Pending, it signals that a decision has just been made. Admission decisions are only provided through the mail."

SilverLenz


----------



## LRic54 (Apr 15, 2010)

I know it says that but it seems that everyone who got in received communication via phone or email. I hope I'm wrong, but given my previous track record, I'm not feeling optimistic


----------



## DJ (Apr 15, 2010)

when mine changed, it changed to admission accepted.  i'm not sure what decision complete means.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 15, 2010)

it means they haven't posted their decision. try calling them. If you're in the area, pop into the office. that's how I found out i got in last year


----------



## Johnny206 (Apr 15, 2010)

yeah, mine had changed to "Admission Approved"


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 15, 2010)

Mine did also.


----------



## MJS11 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hmm, apparently I was supposed to send a copy of my diploma as well as my transcript. I emailed a scanned copy in the hope that they'll start processing my application. It would really suck if they won't look at it until a paper copy gets in, which could take up to two weeks.... Wish I lived in the US.


----------



## Silverlenz (Apr 16, 2010)

Maybe you can ask them if they would forward your application to the dept with the scanned unoffical version, while the official come in the mail.

SilverLenz


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Apr 16, 2010)

My webadvisor changed to Admission Approved, but I've heard not a whisper from the school since my application went in. I believe this means I've been accepted, right?

I'm MFA Screenwriting, so if I am in, turns out, you don't need an interview.


----------



## keith2110 (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't think they interview anyone for screenwriting. Congrats IP.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 16, 2010)

admission approved means you're in.
congratulations and see you this fall.


----------



## asr (Apr 17, 2010)

Congratulations to all those who got in, and good luck to those still waiting to hear.

It looks like a thread from last year has been revived. For those of who are interested, there is a discussion on living at Chapman here:

http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...11109165/m/145107131


----------



## asr (Apr 17, 2010)

I also think it would be a good idea to network via Facebook. Anyone else interested in this? If so, post your name, concentration, and Facebook profile link. I'll start:

Andrew Richards
Directing
facebook.com/andyrichards

I was in Orange last week for an interview and had a chance to look at some housing in the area. From the brief research I did, it seems it's most affordable to live off-campus with a roommate or two. In Orange, rent seemed to be about $700/mo for a 2 bedroom 1 bath. Is this the norm, Mike? Is it cheeper to live farther away from campus?


----------



## keith2110 (Apr 17, 2010)

asr - I have been checking on Craigslist and the range I have seen is between $1200 to $1700 for 2 bedrooms. Do you remember the name of the apartment complex you checked with $700 rent?


----------



## weekendwarrior (Apr 17, 2010)

> Originally posted by asr:
> Congratulations to all those who got in, and good luck to those still waiting to hear.
> 
> It looks like a thread from last year has been revived. For those of who are interested, there is a discussion on living at Chapman here:
> ...



Jim Henson
JD/MFA Producing
facebook.com/jimhensonisawesome


----------



## Johnny206 (Apr 17, 2010)

John McKay
seattle
Directing

http://www.facebook.com/profil...file.php?id=32402177


----------



## WicketBF2 (Apr 17, 2010)

Sean Day
Editing
Upland, CA
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1000684582


----------



## useyourheadset (Apr 17, 2010)

Austin Reynolds
MFA Screenwriting
http://www.facebook.com/ATReynolds


----------



## Rushmoreman (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey guys, I've started a Fbook group so we can all join and see each others beautiful faces.

Michael Greene
directing
http://www.facebook.com/search...?gid=118659241478668


----------



## asr (Apr 17, 2010)

Haha, I'm sorry about the $700/mo above. I meant $700 per person, making it $1400 for a 2 bedroom, or $2100 for a 3 bedroom...


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 18, 2010)

to ASR i'm not so sure how much it costs, but for a 2bd+ it should be about the right amount. if you want to try something different, you can get a 1 bd 1ba for something in the 1k and you can divide it in half, one takes the bedroom the other takes the living room. etc etc.
good luck.


----------



## solojones (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry I disappeared. I was busy working with my editor and with the thesis screenings this week. 

@ StageMom 
The cinematography program might be the best at the school. Watching thesis films, I was consistently very impressed with our DPs. I know my brother came in with absolutely no photography experience beyond one college class and he is a brilliant DP now. Although he's pretty busy now doing color correction for an undergrad thesis film he also shot. But I can say his experience was really positive.

The cine program has the fewest number of females of any grad program. In our class there are I think 2 out of 22. Personally I am one of 5 female directors out of 23. I'm glad to see more female cine's entering the program. The experience of being a woman in an incredibly male dominated field is a whole thing unto itself.


@ asr
Yeah, 700 per person a month is reasonable. Some live for a little less than that, but I'd say that's about where you'd be aiming in Orange. Personally I pay a little more than that.


----------



## MJS11 (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, my file is finally complete. Decision pending... Seriously wonder how long it takes till they start notifying this new group of applicants. Gonna check out last year's tread. How's everyone doing?


----------



## New2you (Apr 20, 2010)

Fine mostly. Just huddled in the corner in a fetal position... Losing my mind.


----------



## MJS11 (Apr 20, 2010)

Chewing your own hair?


----------



## New2you (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh yeah, all kinds of chewing going on. Hair, finger nails, toe nails, toes. I wouldn't be surprised if I found myself chewing my own head by the end of the week.


----------



## brittak (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm declining my spot. I hope one of you gets it.


----------



## DJ (Apr 21, 2010)

@ brittak

where are you going instead?


----------



## Zach Mason (Apr 21, 2010)

Greetings. Happy to join the crew! I just got my "Admission Approved" today. I look forward to meeting everyone really soon. Btw, are any folks still looking for a roomate or have ideas about housing? And perhaps some awesome movie picks to get me through any senioritis? Talk to you soon.

Zach Mason ^-^
Producing
facebook.com/ZachMason22
moviebrat22@gmail.com


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm declining my slot in MFA Screenwriting, so I hope someone here gets it.


----------



## solojones (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Zach. What made you chose producing?


----------



## Zach Mason (Apr 22, 2010)

Thx solojones! The fun part about producing is that you are part of the collaboration from the very beginning to the very end. And producers have to balance interested in both the art and being able to market a film successfully. Actually, this makes any film production a really fun challenge. 
   Now, it often feels as if we're all stuck in that scene from "The Player"-
Griffin Mills: It lacked certain elements that we need to market a film successfully.
June: What elements?
Griffin: Suspense, laughter, violence, hope, heart, nudity, sex. Happy Endings. Mainly happy endings!
June: What about reality?

 But producing seems to be a great mix of the business and the actual craft. Plus you get to work with tons of awesome people who really help make the magic happen


----------



## drenchedry (Apr 22, 2010)

I submitted two letters of recommendation, anyone else who did this? will this have a negative impact?


----------



## wyy123 (Apr 23, 2010)

Was the requirement to send two?  I sent in three because that's what I had when I was applying to all the schools.

If it says a minimum of two on the app, I wouldn't think it would matter that much, but I don't remember what it says.


----------



## drenchedry (Apr 23, 2010)

i sent in two letters, now i get a mail saying 3 are required for the applied program else the file will not be processed. awesome


----------



## solojones (Apr 23, 2010)

Producing can be so many things. There are all kinds of producers so you can definitely mix business and creativity in the balance you like. And hey, production people might sometimes complain about you withholding money from us, but we need you


----------



## MJS11 (Apr 27, 2010)

Silverlenz, have you heard anything? Are there other priority deadliners who haven't heard by now? 

I applied for the regular deadline. Wonder when we'll hear... Can't really tell from last year's thread.


----------



## New2you (Apr 27, 2010)

I applied priority and haven't heard anything, but one of my letters of recomendations was a little late. So I don't know if I made the priority deadline.


----------



## Silverlenz (Apr 28, 2010)

> Originally posted by MJS11:
> Silverlenz, have you heard anything? Are there other priority deadliners who haven't heard by now?
> 
> I applied for the regular deadline. Wonder when we'll hear... Can't really tell from last year's thread.



MJS11,

I've yet to hear anything from Chapman. My webadvisor still says file complete/dcision pending. 

SilverLenz


----------



## drenchedry (Apr 28, 2010)

would be great, if this thread is not killed so soon.


----------



## MikeSter4 (May 3, 2010)

Some of you may have been asking what your first year will be like.  I can only fully answer this from the standpoint of an MFA producer.

Since the producing program is only 2 years long, you will get busy the first month in.  Get ready to write a lot of papers, and you will be pitching story ideas to industry insiders and your fellow classmates by the second week of your first semester.  Be ready to use your time management skills, because things will just spring up on you.  In your production 1, a requirement for everyone you will pretty much be making a film each week.  I wouldn't really recommend doing an internship your first semester, just so you can get used to the grad work load.  It's really not that bad, but just be ready.  Know how to deal with stress, or I would say you would not like this school nor the film industry in general.  One way some of us producers deal is a quick trip to Disneyland or Karaoke.  Disneyland is only 160 for the socal annual pass with the student discount.

A nice thing about the producing program is that you are usually finished with school by Wednesday and have a 4 day weekend.  If you do not have any internship experience in the past, it will be very difficult for you to get one before the summer semester.  They want to "mold" you and make you Chapman worthy before sending you out into the real world.  This is my biggest headache about Chapman, especially since it is a two year program.  Fortunately, I did have experience, but it still was a pain to get approval.

You may know this already, but if for some reason you don't: MAKE FRIENDS and lose the attitude and ego at the door, it will only turn you into a dry joke amongst fellow classmates.  

See you soon, and good luck on the housing situation.  That was the most stressful thing about the process.  Interview the person you may live with, don't get stuck with someone that you don't get along with.

Feel free to add me Mike Woodward http://www.facebook.com/mwoods244 and join the conservatory fellow group page http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=75603177546


----------



## drenchedry (May 6, 2010)

any here who has decided to reject their place for cinematography or direction specialization?


----------



## solojones (May 6, 2010)

The producing program definitely seems tough. One of the most unnerving parts for producers, and also for directors like myself going into their 2nd year, is that you have to produce something right away. We directors are going into our second-year cycle projects and one of you first year producers will wind up working on it. It's kind of unnerving not to know.

But producers, as tempting as it might be to spend all your time with 1st years, you should probably get to know 2nd year directors. They are the people you'll be producing your cycle and thesis projects for.


----------



## New2you (May 7, 2010)

So, I applied for the screenwriting MFA program a while back (like mid January) but I believe I got pushed to the regular deadline because one of my letters of recommendation got lost in the mail and had to be sent out again. I have been accepted to NYU Tisch Asia, but I don't want to accept before knowing Chapman's decision. I was originally supposed to let NYU know by May 10th, bit got an extension until the 14th (not even 100 hour extension). I'm planning on asking for more time, but I'm not sure how long I can string them along. 

Does anyone have any idea when the last spots are filled at Chapman and when I can finally expect to get my decision?


----------



## Silverlenz (May 7, 2010)

New2you,

I would call Chapman and explain your situation. You might even consider asking them if you made the early deadline or the regular (April 1st). I belive you can check this by looking at your webadvisor. Although I've heard how this information is sometimes not correct. Anyways I would call and ask them and if a decison has been rendered. I hope this helps you. 

Silverlenz


----------



## New2you (May 7, 2010)

I have been in contact with Chapman. After explaining my situation they sent me this email:

"Unfortunately the graduate film department reviews and admits students on a rolling basis which means you can hear back anytime between now and whenever the class becomes full, usually sometime in May.  There is no set deadline.  However, I have forwarded your email to Alex Rose, the graduate film chair so that she is aware of your situation and will try and a decision made on your file as soon as possible.
Please feel free to check back at any time for a status update."


----------



## Donald Murray (May 8, 2010)

@ New2you yea that's a tough spot to be in. Hopefully they will be considerate of your deadlines and inform you soon!

On Friday I looked at my web advisor and saw a CHANGE...to....blank? Ah the purgatory continues...

I'm not sure what to think, the date is updated to 5/07...but it's just blank in the decision field. The last time I heard from Chapman was when  a dean called two weeks ago and we had a very short informal conversation. I'm soooooo sick that I have to wait until Monday to call and find out what that means.


----------



## notroberttowne (May 8, 2010)

So, when my status went blank last year I called and asked about why it happened.  I was told it meant I was accepted.  I don't know if yours means the same thing, but...


----------



## Donald Murray (May 10, 2010)

So I called admissions today and very nice polite young lady told me that a blank screen meant a decision would be coming soon...I told her that I was pretty sure a decision of some sort had already been made, and she politely responded that it would come in the mail.

Realizing that this wasn't the person I should talk to, I politely asked her if Eva was available. Eva kept me on hold for close to 50 minutes, (or maybe  five) and she told me...I'M ACCEPTED.

I'm really excited...I was really starting to think it would be another year of Banking in NY while writing screenplays at night (and sometimes at work). I can't wait to meet you people...and for those still waiting...KEEP HOPE ALIVE. For those who don't get accepted, don't let the dream snatchers win, whoever they are.

D.Mur


----------



## ALowBlow (May 11, 2010)

Congrats, Donald! 
How long did you wait with the "Decision Pending" screen before it went blank? Starting to panic, yet again, because mine still says pending... :-/


----------



## Donald Murray (May 11, 2010)

I think mine said decision pending since late March...that's when my file was complete.

I looked in last years thread and saw they were still accepting people all the way until early July...I'm sure they're still making decisions. What did you apply for?

Sidenote, thanks NotRobertTowne, my weekend was filled with less anxiety after your post!

D.Mur


----------



## ALowBlow (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I applied for screenwriting. Here's hoping I'll be joining you this fall...


----------



## solojones (May 13, 2010)

Congrats Donald! What emphasis?

Out of curiosity, is anyone here entering production design?


----------



## Mike_V (May 13, 2010)

If you guys are entering production design or sound design, PLEASE COME! WE NEED MORE PD AND SD!! 
seriously, we need PD and SDs like California needs money!


----------



## Donald Murray (May 15, 2010)

@ Solojones thanks! My emphasis is in Directing. What about yourself?


----------



## MJS11 (May 20, 2010)

Still nothing over here... I was hoping something would happen this week.


----------



## solojones (May 24, 2010)

Awesome, Donald. I'm a directing student myself. We just finished our semester so now I'm prepping things for my second year cycle films.


----------



## solojones (May 25, 2010)

By the way guys, feel free to add me on facebook.
http://www.facebook.com/group....668#!/rachel.d.weeda


----------



## Ananthak1412 (May 28, 2010)

Hey

I would like to know how many of you are entering the editing program at chapman?

I got rejected for my directing application but they asked me if i would consider editing as my emphasis?

hows editing at chapman?

any suggestions would be welcome,


----------



## Mike_V (May 28, 2010)

editing is fun.it is alot of work but you get alot of help from professors and you will learn. the facilities are also really good so it is pretty convenient as well. 
Usually there is a ton of editors here at chapman though. If anything we need more sound designers and pd.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (May 28, 2010)

just found today that I got accepted for the MFA Screenwriting. Web advisor status hasn't changed, got a call from Alex Rose and email from Eva Yen. fyi.


----------



## MJS11 (May 29, 2010)

Congrats saintelmosfire71! 

I just checked my webadvisor and it still says "file complete, decision pending" but the date had changed from 4/20 to 5/28. What does this mean?? Aaaaahhh


----------



## Mike_V (May 29, 2010)

maybe you should give them a call.


----------



## MJS11 (May 29, 2010)

I think I will. I wish admissions was open on weekends.


----------



## notroberttowne (May 29, 2010)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that something they thought they had actually wasn't there until the end of May... or maybe they just had it in the wrong place.  Or they just didn't want your file to have a 4/20 in it.

Either way they should be able to give you an answer on Tuesday (probably closed Monday).  Good luck.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (May 29, 2010)

Hi NRT,

Since you're a current student at Chapman MFA Screenwriting, can I ask you a few questions about the program? 

Ok, my real concern is about the tuition. It's expensive. I've read some of your posts and learned you got a fellowship of 3K, so how'd you able to get it? Is that something that anyone can be qualified and just apply? 

Second, how intensive is the first year? Are you required to attend full time? I mean what's the class schedule like? M-F? and from what time? I work full time and can't afford to go off work just to attend school. I guess, this is it for now and should I have more I'll just shoot you an email.  Thank you very much!


----------



## MJS11 (May 29, 2010)

> Originally posted by notroberttowne:
> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that something they thought they had actually wasn't there until the end of May... or maybe they just had it in the wrong place.  Or they just didn't want your file to have a 4/20 in it.
> 
> Either way they should be able to give you an answer on Tuesday (probably closed Monday).  Good luck.



Thanks for your insight, notroberttowne! Is Monday a holiday in the US? 

I have to say I kind of liked having 4/20 as my date, seeing as I'm from the Netherlands... it always seemed like some sort of good omen ; )


----------



## Mike_V (May 29, 2010)

1st year classes are generally 5 classes over the course of the week. most of the time it's mon-th. as an editing student, my class time are just usually at inconvenient times of the day. (9-12:45, or 4-7) and they're simply really hard to work around the schedule. I highly doubt you can do full time, but if you work part time you should be able to pull it off.


----------



## notroberttowne (May 29, 2010)

The program for writers is in a little bit of flux at the moment, but regardless of that, I don't think working full time is going to be possible.

This past semester I wrote four shorts and two features while trying to find an internship and stay fed and rested.  It would've been nearly impossible working 20 hours a week, and I don't think it could have been done working 40.  Plus, with an unemployment rate somewhere around 13 percent, it's not exactly a cake walk to even find work here if you want it.

I'd talk to Alex Rose about a graduate fellowship, and I'd plan on getting roommates or stretching your bucks, because planning to work full time and go to school full time is a recipe for disaster.

I know it's expensive, but do you really want to be paying all that money and devoting yourself to film school if you're going to have to half-ass some of it because of obligations to work?


----------



## New2you (May 30, 2010)

Well guys, I give up. It would have been awesome working with you next fall, but I couldn't keep putting off Tish Asia (much longer and I would have lost my $10,000 scholarship). It's gonna be a real kick in the teeth if I find out sometime in June that I got accepted, but what can you do.


----------



## dabbu (May 31, 2010)

@ Anatha: Hey Anantha, I have a similar situation , I have been offered Editing , Cinematography or Sound Design @ Chapman.

Guys , I need your help here, I have been accepted for Direction at ACCD, I am really happy abt it , it was my 2nd Preference. It's a great college , but yes Chapman is Huge!! So i have certain queries.

1.How is the editing program at Chapman?

2.What is the fututre as a director after finishing an editing M.F.A 

3.Will i be able to get a slide to Direction in the Second Year

4.What is the average fees per year?

5.What are the scholarship options like(International Student)


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (May 31, 2010)

thanks NRT, I definitely need to talk to Chapman and the financial aid office to sort the tuition issue, and ask about fellowships, if not, I might have to decline the admission.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (May 31, 2010)

facebook page for accepted graduate chapman students. >>>>> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=118659241478668


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Jun 1, 2010)

> Originally posted by notroberttowne:
> The program for writers is in a little bit of flux at the moment, but regardless of that, I don't think working full time is going to be possible.
> 
> how many MFA screenwriting students are in your class/batch? just curious, thanks!


----------



## notroberttowne (Jun 1, 2010)

I believe there are 22 of us as of the end of the first year, but there is at least one leaving us behind for much greener and more european pastures.


----------



## Jayimess (Jun 1, 2010)

> Originally posted by saintelmosfire71:
> I work full time and can't afford to go off work just to attend school.



Sorry to butt in, Chappies, but I gotta tell you:  film school alone will burn you out if you let it.  It is a huge commitment in every sense:  financially, time-wise, emotionally, physically.  Marriages end.  Massive amounts of weight are gained and lost.  It is not "just to attend school."  

In intense programs like these, it's a huge lifestyle.  Film school owns you.

I know TWO people that kept restaurant jobs and it made them more tired than anyone should be and they worked 2-3 days a week.  I've never interned more than two days a week in-semester.  You need to sleep, and you need time for outside interests and outside relationships.  Which you'll spend thinking about film school stuff anyway.

It's a lifestyle change, Saint Elmo.  I apologize to be the third to confirm it, but that's the reality.  You cannot work full time.  Even if it was a cakewalk, the class schedules make no sense (at least at USC).

Again, I don't mean to butt in.


----------



## solojones (Jun 2, 2010)

It's okay Jayimess. You are completely correct. In any intense grad film program like this, you work full time and more on your degree. This isn't a grad school like business school where you can just leisurely take a few night classes. From personal experience I can say that Chapman's grad production program is a full time job that you pay for instead of getting paid. 

This might seem harsh, but the reasoning is this - filmmaking is hard. REALLY hard. And if you want a good product and if you really want to learn, you have to commit and put in the effort. Almost everyone in the program is going into a huge amount of debt. That's just kind of how it works. That's how committed you have to be. 

I don't want anyone to fool themselves. There are always a couple people who have jobs during the year, I would say mostly editors because they can do their editing work at any time. However, they are seriously 3-5 out of a class of 80, I would say. Chapman will strongly, strongly discourage you from having a full time job, particularly in your first year. And you should probably listen to them and prepare yourself to be in debt.

The class schedule for production students generally fills Mon-Wed and sometimes Thurs. You have Fri-Sun off, but usually this is the busiest time of the week since it's when you're shooting most of your stuff. And classes during Mon-Thur range from 8:30am to 7pm start times. They craft it around the schedules of profs who are mostly living in LA and still working. Plus, if you look at the requirements you'll note that they will enroll you with 15 units your first semester, which is clearly a full load. Most semesters you'll have 2-3 required courses, but if you want to get the most out of your education and for your money, you'll take more.


----------



## Mike_V (Jun 2, 2010)

Rachael is right.
When I first got to Chapman, I scoffed when they said you wont have time for a full time job. After 2 weeks in, I realized they are soooo right. It does suck to spend all your time in classes and not earning money, but that's how it is. Depending on how hard you want to get recognition among your peers, you can either have nearly every weekend off and be pretty much unknown or you can work your butt off and go into a 1 or 2 month working binge where you work every single day (including weekends.. which usually means 12hr day schedules or more since you'll be on set) and have everyone from 1st to 3rd years know who you are and how hard you work.

In response to dabbu:
1) check on a previous post I replied to. I think I gave an answer to that already
2) that is entirely up to you. There is no answer to that because you'll realize that the film industry is all about chances and/or connections. Some editors who aspire to become directors one day will never ever get to direct a film except at school and some will become Steven Spielbergs.
3) You have a chance, but you will have to really really really distinguish yourself. That means you have to show that you have directed alot of movies and they have to be really good. Then you might have a chance. Directing is possibly the most competitive of all the emphasis and chances are there wont be any directors leaving.
4) Do you mean academic fees? (strictly school or everything in general including cost of living?)
5) there are scholarship options but that, you'll have to look into more. Try talking to the office or emailing them.

I hope I can answer all your questions. My personal feelings are that there should be more sound designers out there since it is probably the most in-demand position here at chapman because of how little there are. Editing and Cine are both pretty well populated and I would say this straight up: Only take the emphasis you truly love. If you go in there thinking that it's just an easy emphasis, then get the hell out of there. I personally despise those who go into editing because "Well, I want to be X but since I didn't get in, I'll just take this even though I'm not interested at all." It is demeaning, ungrateful, and a waste of your money. Don't waste your time and money on something you don't care about especially if you're paying to go to grad school for it. Take the emphasis you truly believe you will appreciate and love, not dick around just because you didn't get what you want. 
I know I sound extremely harsh, but it's for the good of everyone including yourself. After all, grad school is expensive, it's worthless to spend money on what you don't care about and end up putting minimal effort. Anyways, that is my 2 cents and I do hope I didn't confuse or discourage anyone.


----------



## New2you (Jun 3, 2010)

Welp, I got my acceptance email today. Unfortunately, I have already sent in my acceptance to NYU Tisch Asia. Good news for a waitlister I guess...


----------



## Mike_V (Jun 4, 2010)

bummer.. well, atleast you gave an opportunity for someone else to get into Chapman ^_^


----------



## Silverlenz (Jun 4, 2010)

Bummer New2You. When did you submit your application New2You? I can't believe Chapman is this slow. I still haven't heard anything from them. I bet they are potentially missing out on some great applicants. 

SilverLenz


----------



## Mike_V (Jun 4, 2010)

well I did hear that some of the students of my year got the acceptance letter literally a week or 2 before the school started.. so go figure...


----------



## drenchedry (Jun 5, 2010)

that sucks, people do need time to decide.


----------



## Silverlenz (Jun 5, 2010)

That just sounds like a bad business practice. BTW, congrats to everyone who got in. 

Silverlenz


----------



## StageMom (Jun 5, 2010)

What kind of orientation do the graduate film students attend, if any? What dates will the fall 2010 session take place?

     I see information about a five day orientation week on the web for August 24-29th but it looks like that is for new undergraduate students in general.

     Just trying to figure out when my daughter needs to be there and book flights.

Aloha,
StageMom


----------



## Mike_V (Jun 5, 2010)

i believe you will get the information about 2 weeks before hand. As far as I remembered, it is pretty much the week before school starts and it happens all at the dodge college.


----------



## solojones (Jun 8, 2010)

Orientation is that week before school starts, August 24th I believe. It's not just for undergrads. Grads are all separate. They have a lot of informational sessions and then a bunch of different mixers. You will kind of get sick of mixers by the end of it  But it's actually a very good thing to go to because it forces you to get to know people.

To those of you who are hearing back really late... yeah. That's something I really wish Chapman would change. The rolling acceptance thing, while good for people who do get in late, is kind of annoying in terms of planning. I will say this of Chapman: the professors are great, the classes are great, the student are great. But the administration frequently forgets to tell people what the hell is going on.


----------



## MJS11 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi guys, I got tired of waiting so I just called the admissions office. They were very helpful and said that we should know within the next week or two, which is when they'll send out the letters. I asked whether no webadvisor change or email equals a rejection and they said no. Stuff can still happen online, and everyone will get a letter. Sooo... let's pull together for another two weeks of patience?


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Jun 10, 2010)

so, i'm in d process of getting financial aid but since I got notified late of acceptance, things are going slow. I'm considering applying for a private loan. So far in the Chapman website, they only have a link to Sally Mae and Citibank. I know it's preferable to borrow from the federal gov't, but, since it may take some time, I might just borrow from either one of them for one semester only. Any recommendations on which one (Sally Mae or Citibank) is better when it comes to student loans? Thanks!


----------



## peacemaker (Jun 10, 2010)

I applied for Directing Program. I have been given the choice for Editing. I know this happened to some people in this forum. What did you all do? 

BTW, I know FCP. What is Chapman's choice: FCP or Avid?


----------



## wyy123 (Jun 10, 2010)

saintelmo, your government loans will come in soon.  You can fill out your info for those loans with the fed or you can fill it out with either of those two lenders.

peacemaker, they use avid.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Jun 10, 2010)

> Originally posted by wyy123:
> saintelmo, your government loans will come in soon.  You can fill out your info for those loans with the fed or you can fill it out with either of those two lenders.
> 
> peacemaker, they use avid.



hey wyy, i read some of your posts and we're friends on facebook through the Chapman grad accepted 2010, so how'd u get a fellowship? the only thing I got was an extension of the $1000 deposit for 3 weeks not 10 days. I explained to Alex Rose that I'm still in d process of getting my fin aid.


----------



## wyy123 (Jun 10, 2010)

When I called Alex, I asked her if there was any financial aid available and she told me that I was getting a fellowship and eventually it showed up alongside the loans, but some time after.


----------



## Maliz (Jun 11, 2010)

Peacemaker,

I've read that you applied for direction but Chapman gave you the choice of editing. Were you notified by email? It's just that I got an email asking if I liked to be considered for the MA in Film Studies. I'm a little bit confused.


----------



## Mike_V (Jun 11, 2010)

@ peacemaker
Chapman exclusively uses Avid. Alot of people come to Chapman knowing either Premiere, FCP, or even Vegas. (I know premiere and fcp to the core, but it didn't help too much when it came to applying it to Avid.) If you haven't used Avid before, I'll tell you it is a learning experience.


----------



## JFallik31 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi peacemaker. I also applied for Directing, but was accepted for Editing. I wasn't sure what to do, as I was accepted to other programs that would give me the chance to direct and have a more generalized (instead of specified) education. I flew out to California to check out the schools a few days ago and was blown away by Chapman. I will be attending in the fall, and will try to take extra classes during winter and summer breaks in writing and directing.


----------



## Mike_V (Jun 11, 2010)

if you are accepted into another emphasis but still want to pursue directing, your best bet is to show the school that you can direct and have examples to prove to them. That was what I heard from a 2nd year who came in as an editor and became a director her 2nd year.


----------



## peacemaker (Jun 12, 2010)

When I sent an email to the dept that I have to take decision ASAP (I already reserved a spot in another university paying the deposit but my preference was Chapman next to UCLA), Eva sent an email a week ago confirming my editing spot. 

I know 2 people who graduated as Editors but working as a director in commercial ad films. In fact one of them gave me the reco letter. They advised me that learning editing would be an + to become a director. Directing was the one I was dreaming for 10 years and so, now I don't want to change my dream in an overnight.


----------



## Silverlenz (Jun 12, 2010)

Congrats are you going to take the spot?

SilverLenz


> Originally posted by Maliz:
> Peacemaker,
> 
> I've read that you applied for direction but Chapman gave you the choice of editing. Were you notified by email? It's just that I got an email asking if I liked to be considered for the MA in Film Studies. I'm a little bit confused.


----------



## peacemaker (Jun 13, 2010)

Eva told me that they are still evaluating the applicant for the Directing slot. (How many days they need to fill the 8 spot?) I haven't got the rejection yet. I think I am still in the race.

As of now, I did not confirm the editing spot. I have 2 weeks time.


----------



## Aaron Sanchez (Jun 14, 2010)

@saintelmosfire71  As a recent NYU grad, I'll tell you right now to stay away from private loans. Wait for those federal loans to come in, you'll thank me in the future.


----------



## daskyzdalimit (Jun 16, 2010)

Has anyone been called for an interview for a directing spot? This is for the April deadline people..


----------



## MJS11 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi guys, my status changed to decision complete. Not sure what this means, though I'm guessing it means I'm out. Off to check last year's thread!


----------



## DannyKim (Jun 20, 2010)

Where exactly is chapman ranking in US world and news report?  Its hard to find.


----------



## Mike_V (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry to be blunt but:
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Chapman+U...in+US+world+and+news

Apparently Chapman (as a whole) is rank 9th.


----------



## Silverlenz (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow, I wasn't expecting that. LOL

SilverLenz


----------



## MJS11 (Jun 21, 2010)

Waitlisted!


----------



## Maliz (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm still waiting for an answer. The webadvisor still says file complete decision pending for the MA in Film Studies that they offered me. 
I'm starting to get a little pessimistic...


----------



## DannyKim (Jun 22, 2010)

I got in cinematography.  Now I'm thinking of chapman or calarts, NYU asia no for me.


----------



## Mike_V (Jun 22, 2010)

good luck to all of you! I hope you guys will get some good news at some point or time this coming week!


----------



## ShizerMcDougal (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

I'm new to this forum, but I'm so happy right now because I found out yesterday that I got accepted to Chapman's MFA in Cinematography! I guess I wanted to come on here and see who else got into the same program as me


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Jun 23, 2010)

> Originally posted by ShizerMcDougal:
> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Check facebook and look for the Chapman Grad Accepted 2010 page. There are a number of cinematography students there.


----------



## ShizerMcDougal (Jun 23, 2010)

> Originally posted by saintelmosfire71:
> 
> 
> > Originally posted by ShizerMcDougal:
> ...


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Jun 25, 2010)

do u have to be pay the $1,000 deposit first before Chapman can certify you as an enrolled student before the lender of the financial aid can officially approve the student loan request? can anyone confirm or verify this?


----------



## Mike_V (Jun 25, 2010)

I believe you need to pay the deposit first or otherwise how is the financial aid lender know which school you're going to.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Jun 26, 2010)

> Originally posted by Mike_V:
> I believe you need to pay the deposit first or otherwise how is the financial aid lender know which school you're going to.



but isn't what the lender need to verify from the school is if the student is accepted? oh well, I guess I need to check with Chapman, lol.


----------



## Mike_V (Jun 27, 2010)

sorry I couldn't be much help. But yeah, give Chapman a call and they'll probably be able to answer all your questions regarding the prickly thing that is financial aid.
btw I would think you need to atleast have you deposit in before they approve you since you can still reject a school's acceptance even if you got in.


----------



## DJ (Aug 2, 2010)

Has anyone gotten their schedule for the fall yet?  I'm in the producing program, and I keep calling about the schedules and they keep telling me they'll be posted on WebAdvisor that same day and never are.

Also, has anyone gotten any information about summer reading/film viewing?  I was told there was a list sent before last year.


----------



## ShizerMcDougal (Aug 3, 2010)

Yep, I got my schedule earlier today! I'm in the MFA cinematography program and I got Bill Dill, Jurg Walther, Paul Wolansky and Gil Bettman. 

I heard a tiny bit about Bill Dill but the others I don't know anything about....Can anybody give me a little 411 on them?


----------



## Silverlenz (Aug 5, 2010)

So I got an email today from Chapman's admission office saying that I was accepted and that a letter of acceptance would be following shortly. I guess better late than never. Oh yeah and the email stated that I would be required to pay the 1,000 deposit. Wow you would think they could at least waive the deposit for taking their sweet time to get back to me. 


SilverLenz


----------



## Mike_V (Aug 5, 2010)

@ ShizerMcDougal:
Bill Dill is practically the posterchild of Kodak. He is a brilliant teacher but he is also one that will tear you apart if you are not careful. He teaches well but if you don't do your best (and to perfection) he'll probably tear you in a very loving manner. Jurg is probably your production workshop professor. I know very little of him, but I hear people say he's very interesting.
Wolansky.... hahah he's a very interesting man, you should attend his class, just for the experience, but you will pick up his "quirks" real fast. He will have you watch some very interesting stuff and he is also really good for screen writings and such. His homeworks are simply 2 papers. Do not try to BS too much or he might catch it, otherwise, he's pretty interesting.
I know nothing about Gil Bettman, so goodluck with that.

@ Silverlenz
Well, you are right, better late than never. I got my application in June, but they sent it to my address in Thailand.. but apart from that, they do get quite demanding. it is kinda funny, but if you decide to come to chapman, it should be interesting.

congrats to those who got in and good luck!
btw: my facebook is filed under Mike Vayakornvichit. You are welcome to add me anytime, just note that you're from this forum or I might just ignore the invitation.


----------



## Silverlenz (Aug 5, 2010)

Mike_V,

I decided not to take the offer from chapman. To be honest I'm a bit turned offed about how they took their time to get back to me. BTW, they are trying to pressure me to make a decision before I even get my award package. I hope someone on here gets bumped up. On a side not do you have any regrets on choosing Chapman's screenwriting program? 

SilverLenz


----------



## Mike_V (Aug 6, 2010)

unfortunately, I'm in the Editing program, so I would not know. I do know that my screenwriting friends are happy with their professors. I know Chapman can be stupid when it comes to mangement/admissions. I'm sorry to hear that you're not coming to Chapman especially after I've seen you so active on this forum, but that's life.
So, where have you accepted your admissions?


----------



## Silverlenz (Aug 6, 2010)

Mike_V,

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly. I'm not worried at all. I'm a firm believer that everything happens for a reason. I just hope that someone from this board gets my spot. I've actually accepted a spot @ Northwestern University for their MFA in Writing for Screen and Stage. It's a pretty new program but i'm excited about starting in the fall. I think you went to school with one of the guys I met when I visited. Do you know farhan? BTW, sorry for the mistake. I thought you were a screenwritting fellow. I guess my question should be how has your editing experience been at Chapman and do you have any regrets about coming to the school? You can pm me privately if you like. 

Thanks,
SilverLenz


----------



## notroberttowne (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm the resident, perpetually lurking chapman screenwriter.


----------



## Silverlenz (Aug 7, 2010)

> Originally posted by notroberttowne:
> I'm the resident, perpetually lurking chapman screenwriter.



Well, would you mind sharing your experience @ Chapman? You can pm if you prefer.

SilverLenz


----------



## Mike_V (Aug 8, 2010)

In fact, I do know Farhan Arshad. He's a really good friend of mine. We went to Emory University together. Get to know him some, he's a really good guy!

and about the editing program, I love it. I'm learning alot. Paul Seydor is freakin awesome. His words can be as sharp as a katana made in Kyoto, but damn he is right most of the time. I was lucky enough to be able to get what I wanted at Chapman so far, so I don't regret it.
I get to meet people who love film as much or even more than I do and I also respect them for their passion.

I think I'm lucky to be here at Chapman because of the people I work with and study from.


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Aug 13, 2010)

hey NRT, I guess I'll see you in Chapman come orientation week and mixers. I don't know if you remember me, but I was in the boards at the UCLA MFA screenwriting interviews and I got rejected. I got accepted to Chapman this year for Screenwriting. BTW, my name is Anselmo.


----------



## Mike_V (Aug 13, 2010)

Heya everyone, I have a quick question here.
Our cycle film is looking for a Production Design emphasis student to do our PD and I'm wondering if any of those who lurk these forums and have accepted the admissions are PD students. Anyways, please email me @ mputtr@hotmail.com! Thanks!


----------



## saintelmosfire71 (Aug 13, 2010)

> Originally posted by Mike_V:
> Heya everyone, I have a quick question here.
> Our cycle film is looking for a Production Design emphasis student to do our PD and I'm wondering if any of those who lurk these forums and have accepted the admissions are PD students. Anyways, please email me @ mputtr@hotmail.com! Thanks!




go to facebook and search for Chapman Grad Accepted 2010 and request to join, all incoming first year grad students in almost all disciplines can be found there.


----------



## Mike_V (Aug 13, 2010)

that would work if there is a forum that shows who's what... Alot of profiles are still blocked but oh well....


----------



## joetraff (Aug 14, 2010)

I loved the facebook group of chapman.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Chai (Nov 2, 2010)

hello guys !
my list is like this....

Chapman
UCLA
AFI

Chapman: cost wise.. it provides the best tech. for a fairly priced course. The location.. living there i presume will be cheaper. 

UCLA: the full blooded MFA in Cinematography that i am looking for... ! problem.. LA city. Expensive... positive: right inside teh city ..possibilities of maximum networking.

AFI: the mother institute, but only problem being.. that it is expensive.
i like the fact that it has a larger class.

any more info on a MFA in cinematography ???
n thanks to everyone else who shared!


----------



## notroberttowne (Nov 3, 2010)

It is a widely held but untrue belief that Orange is cheaper than LA.  While it may be true that living within walking distance of Chapman may be very, very slightly less expensive than living the same distance from UCLA (that's westwood after all), the cost of living is basically the same. 

In fact, Santa Ana (about 3 miles from Chapman) is the most densely populated city in America and has the highest cost of living.

So don't expect to save money on cost of living in Orange County - and be aware that the cost of living in southern california is substantially higher than just about anywhere else in the country.  

LA people, correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that the rents are pretty much the same.  One person sharing a 2 bedroom apartment will pay about 600-800 a month and if you want your own 1 bedroom place you're looking at 950-1150.


----------

